# What Do YOU Think Other Members Look Like?



## BoneheadNW

I just got to thinking: I have a picture in my mind of what some of you look like (excuse the language, I just finished off the Xmas wine).  I was wondering if some or all of you do the same.  Why don't we share what we perceive other members to look like?  I'll start.
While I have never seem him, I picture Mith to be about 5 foot, 10 inches tall with shoulder length hair and a goatee.  :mullet:  
Bonehead


----------



## Big Dog

I picture Skurka as the younger dark haired Robert Blake in a Hawaian Shirt!


----------



## DaveNay

Having married into a Slovak family, and meeting lots and lots of Slovak men, I had pictured Bob_S to be a fairly bulky man, perhaps in the 200 lb range and 5'6" tall.  Eastern europeans tend to be slightly "cherubic" in their facial features also.

I was wrong of course. 

Whenever I think of Don, I picture Wilfred Brimley.


----------



## Melensdad

I'd guess Bonehead is about 6' slender but modestly muscular, about 35 years old, and the type who wears both sandals and a bandana tied tight over his head.  No facial hair.  And he is probably smarter than he looks.  Likely a big nose too. 


Dave, I thought you would be older than you were.  I don't know why.  Never would have guess the red beard either.  Damn, I miss my beard, but the the fact that it turned half grey.


----------



## JimR

This is not good. We could really overstate the dimensions of someone here. Ok, I'll take a poke at Junkman. Old, Grey and round.


----------



## BoneheadNW

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> I'd guess Bonehead is about 6' slender but modestly muscular, about 35 years old, and the type who wears both sandals and a bandana tied tight over his head.  No facial hair.  And he is probably smarter than he looks.  Likely a big nose too.


That's not fair, you cheated!  You saw the picture I posted after I had been drinking "too much"!
I have seen the picture of Bob's shirt and left arm.  You could tell right away that this man has a pelt that would make a beaver jealous!  I bet you could even comb your chest hair over your nipples.  Am I right?  Probably has to rake the bathroom floor a couple of times a week to remove his fallen back hair.  Maybe they make a tractor attachment for that-you could get your wife that for your next anniversary!
Bonehead


----------



## JimR

HaHaHaHa, great comeback.


----------



## Melensdad

Oh stop.  You're just jealous.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Bob, a couple of more thoughts.  Do you have a Stihl nose hair trimmer?  You were right, my nose is big, but with the folicle activity on your body, your nose hairs might be akin to the redwoods.  Lastly (for a while at least), do you need to wear socks?  I'm sure the hair on your feet act kind of like an angora sock.
Bonehead
P.S.  Don't take offense to any of this.  It is part of my therapy.


----------



## DaveNay

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Lastly (for a while at least), do you need to wear socks?  I'm sure the hair on your feet act kind of like an angora sock.



Are you saying that Bob is a Hobbit?!?!


----------



## JimR

Are you trying to say that poor Bob looks like and Ape?

Boy, We could never have this much fun on ---. They would have crushed the thread and spanked us all by now.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Pictures are worth a thousand words.
Bonehead


----------



## JimR

Handsome devil Eh?


----------



## Melensdad

Well as DaveNay can attest to, I am actually bald.  Pretty much look like a cueball.  Except on my back.


----------



## JimR

Do a hair transplant and make yourself look younger.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'm not sure Mith has long hair.  I suspect his hair is short and a little greasy.  I bet he's skinny too.

I want to see that picture of Bonehead!  Since he's close to me I better keep an eye out for him!  Especially when I vacation in the Jan Juan Islands - if I ever get in an accident I want to make sure that Bone isn't treating me as he'll probably sedate me and take embarassing pictures.


----------



## bczoom

PBinWA said:
			
		

> I'm not sure Mith has long hair.  I suspect his hair is short and a little greasy.


I'm mentally picturing Mith with 1/2 his hair burnt off


----------



## Big Dog

Come on guys, everybody knows Mith IS a hobbit............


----------



## DaRBy

I`m thinking Y`all look like Durwood


----------



## dirtybernie

the only one i know for sure is Durwood. his avatar pic was taken at his 5th senior prom.


----------



## Junkman

JimR said:
			
		

> ........... Ok, I'll take a poke at Junkman. Old, Grey and round.



Very Very Old, Extremely Grey, and Severly round..... AKA Santa.....


----------



## Mith

Well guys, not sure if any of you have an entirely accurate representation of my image, but it is a combination of all of yours, well except the hobbit bit, maybe  I think the best way to describe it is little kids cry when they see me and people back away, even after I have had a shower and used deodorant, boy does it make shopping easy 

To be honest there Bone, you kinda spilled the beans when you posted a picture of yourself, makes it a little easy to guess y'know, now as to Bob, looks like you spilled the beans on him too, I think I saw him on the cover of gorrilla-man weekly my friend had in his porta-loo as well as that mag 

Well we all know what John looks like, white furry face, black nose, black ears, white fur, as seen here Thats his troll on the right.


PS, I showed the comments to a freind and she said 'thats weird, youre not that skinny and youre not a hobbit, why dont you grow a goatee?'
Uh oh


----------



## Doc

Bob Bald!!!!  Now that's something I never would have guessed.   Especially with all the talk of a hairy back.

In a few months I'll try to have a gallery where we can share pics if we dare.


----------



## DaveNay

Doc said:
			
		

> Bob Bald!!!!  Now that's something I never would have guessed.   Especially with all the talk of a hairy back.



Doc...don't believe everything you read. :StickOutT


----------



## BoneheadNW

I couldn't resist posting this picture of Bob (the earlier one was in his younger days).
Bonehead


----------



## Melensdad

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> I couldn't resist posting this picture of Bob (the earlier one was in his younger days).
> Bonehead



That photo was taken at an odd phase of my life.  Post dome hair, but pre-shoulder hair.


----------



## Kubota King

I didnt realize Bob was an actor!


----------



## Kubota King

I actually had the honor to meet junkman. He is old & grey but actually not that overweight just the typical gut. He has a grey bear. So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?


----------



## Big Dog

Kubota King said:
			
		

> I actually had the honor to meet junkman. He is old & grey but actually not that overweight just the typical gut. He has a grey bear. So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?



I do.................


----------



## JimR

Kubota King said:
			
		

> I actually had the honor to meet junkman. He is old & grey but actually not that overweight just the typical gut. He has a grey bear. So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?



This picture was back in 2002 when I weighed 195. I'm now down to 175. Halloween of this year after a few brewskies.


----------



## DaveNay

JimR said:
			
		

> This picture was back in 2002 when I weighed 195. I'm now down to 175.



Don't they feed you in the stockade these days?

(Not bad loosing only 20 lbs in three years in the Gulag)


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> That photo was taken at an odd phase of my life. Post dome hair, but pre-shoulder hair.


 
What's up with the hair migration thing anyway?!  Not that it really matters to me, but the hair on my head hasn't really changed much (or even gone gray - my 95 year old grandfather only had salt and pepper hair when he died this year), but I'm getting hair sprouting up in places it shouldn't!!!!  I've not had that issue before.  What's up with that?


----------



## BoneheadNW

I'll go next.  This pic was taken of me and my boys after the 4th of July parade.  My youngest was convinced the tones (alarm) was going to go off and he doesn't like loud sounds.
Bonehead


----------



## Big Dog

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> I'll go next.  This pic was taken of me and my boys after the 4th of July parade.  My youngest was convinced the tones (alarm) was going to go off and he doesn't like loud sounds.
> Bonehead



Nice pic!


----------



## Junkman

Bonehead........ is that E-23 a E-1??????


----------



## johnday

I've got a photo of Mith's little brother Ernie. As you guys can tell, he gets into monkeyshines as does Jim!! Ernie tells me they are twins, and the only way you tell them apart is that Jim has blonde hair and not quite as good looking!!


----------



## BoneheadNW

Junkman said:
			
		

> Bonehead........ is that E-23 a E-1??????


I'm not sure if this is what you are asking, but the truck we are in front of is a Pierce engine, around 1998 model similar to this one:
Pierce pumper 
Bonehead


----------



## BoneheadNW

johnday said:
			
		

> I've got a photo of Mith's little brother Ernie. As you guys can tell, he gets into monkeyshines as does Jim!! Ernie tells me they are twins, and the only way you tell them apart is that Jim has blonde hair and not quite as good looking!!


And I thought Mith had a goatee!
Bone


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Kubota King said:
			
		

> I actually had the honor to meet junkman. He is old & grey but actually not that overweight just the typical gut. He has a grey bear. So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?



I have the guts, but I think you'll look at the Granddaughter more than me. She is what makes my day.
She's almost 2 now, I'll try to post a newer pic later.


----------



## Junkman

E-1 as in Emergency One, one of the safest firetrucks to ever be built......

The story behind the picture........click here....


----------



## DaveNay

Kubota King said:
			
		

> He has a grey bear. So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?



This is a picture of some troll who was roofing my house Labor Day weekend.

The second one is from an annual formal event we go to every winter.  My wife is on my right, and that is a family friend on my left.


----------



## OkeeDon

Harrumph. Wilford Bromley, indeed. Well, he usually plays a friendly sort, but I don't think it's quite a match. Here's the light of my life, Miss Betsy, during our recent weekend trip to Mt. Dora. I made waffles for breakfast. The mess on the green plate is the first waffle before I remembered to spray the waffle maker with Pam. And, there's one of me, with my ubiquitous 2-liter bottle of Diet Pepsi.

By the way, this picture was just a couple of weeks ago (Dec 11). Betcha none of you were eating outside in shorts in the morning sunshine...


----------



## Big Dog

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> Harrumph. Wilford Bromley, indeed. Well, he usually plays a friendly sort, but I don't think it's quite a match. Here's the light of my life, Miss Betsy, during our recent weekend trip to Mt. Dora. I made waffles for breakfast. The mess on the green plate is the first waffle before I remembered to spray the waffle maker with Pam. And, there's one of me, with my ubiquitous 2-liter bottle of Diet Pepsi.
> 
> By the way, this picture was just a couple of weeks ago (Dec 11). Betcha none of you were eating outside in shorts in the morning sunshine...



Hey Don,
Your smile should be as bright as Miss Betsy's, she glows! Nice pics!


----------



## Melensdad

OK, this will likely destroy your monitors, or at least shatter your images of me, but here are me and the lovely Mrs_B


----------



## johnday

Bunch of fine lookin' people!! Especially Miths bro!!!


----------



## Big Dog

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> OK, this will likely destroy your monitors, or at least shatter your images of me, but here are me and the lovely Mrs_B



Looks like the smiles are the reason the pic is from the waist up!
Boy I was off.............

Happy pics are fun pics............


----------



## OkeeDon

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Hey Don,
> Your smile should be as bright as Miss Betsy's, she glows! Nice pics!


Harrumph. I harrumph too much to smile. Smiling causes cancer. Harrumph.

Bob, not bad. It's very close to the image I had of you, although I could not have described it, I would have picked you out of a group picture. All you need now, is a beard.  By the way, I got my first ever Hawaiian shirt for Christmas; wifey bought matching shirts (which I dislike as too cutesy, but will wear for love) for our upcoming Panama cruise.  It's not silk, but it's not bad.


----------



## Melensdad

I had a beard like DaveNay's (not red, but the same shape) for about 20 years.  It got a little too grey for my liking and made me look too old.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Bob-
I too could have picked you out of a lineup (as I'm sure others have done in your shaky past) but I pictured you with darker wavy hair.

Don, not to insult you but you look like a relative of mine (those left wing radicals all look alike)

Dave, and this is true, you are the spitting image of my college roomate.  I am searching for his picture and will post it when I find it.  Unlike you, he was a bit on the rowdy side.  As a matter of fact, Bluto in Animal House was modeled after him.

Ohio, great picture of you and the baby.  Boy, they grow up fast don't they?

Jim, you don't look like the pervert that you are (except for the torture device)!

Big Dog, if ever you and I meet, please don't bring the shotgun.  A pizza hut pizza would be great though.
Bonehead


----------



## bczoom

Well, I searched my PC.  There's no pics of me.  I'm always the one behind the camera.

There's a pic of me on the big forum.  From there, you can also see what many others look like (Pineridge, AndyM, Nixon, Frank...)


----------



## DaveNay

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Dave, and this is true, you are the spitting image of my college roomate. Unlike you, he was a bit on the rowdy side.



Ummmmm...who the hell ever said I wasn't on the rowdy side?!?! 

I pretty much drank my way through college, right up until the point that the University of Kansas and I came to an agreement.  I agreed to not come back, and they agreed to not throw me out!


----------



## BoneheadNW

Dave-
I found the picture.  Here is my old roomate with his son.  While he is shorter and stockier than you, I'm sure you see the resemblance.
Bone


----------



## Big Dog

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Big Dog, if ever you and I meet, please don't bring the shotgun.  A pizza hut pizza would be great though.
> Bonehead



Not a problem on both request. Mrs. BD is a Area Coach that oversees 10 Pizza Hut resturants. I'll get you the pizza!      :tidolk_is


----------



## ddrane2115

Well I feel left out, so I will butt in. Never really considered what others looked like.

That is a 12 week old tiger cub I have there.  Next time we see him in a couple of months, he will be too big to do that with.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Danny-
With a tiger for a watch dog, what the hell do you need a gun for?  To put the guy out of his misery?
Bonehead


----------



## Kubota King

bczoom said:
			
		

> Well, I searched my PC.  There's no pics of me.  I'm always the one behind the camera.
> 
> There's a pic of me on the big forum. From there, you can also see what many others look like (Pineridge, AndyM, Nixon, Frank...)



How does one locate this big forum?


----------



## AndyM

bczoom said:
			
		

> There's a pic of me on the big forum. From there, you can also see what many others look like (Pineridge, AndyM, Nixon, Frank...)


 

Here's that picture. There are several Forums Forums members pictured below... (guess which ones)


----------



## thcri RIP

One of these is not me. The other is a friend from TBN that doesn't visit TBN any more. Have talked to him a few times on the phone though


murph


----------



## Kubota King

You are the guy on the right wearing the glasses....I know a murphy when I see one


----------



## Kubota King

Andy - was that pic taken at Gracies lunchunette?


----------



## AndyM

thcri said:
			
		

> One of these is not me. The other is a friend from TBN that doesn't visit TBN any more. Have talked to him a few times on the phone though
> 
> 
> murph


 
Actually, Spencer just posted several new pole barn posts over at the other place TODAY.  Great to see he's still around.


----------



## Junkman

Kubota King said:
			
		

> Andy - was that pic taken at Gracies lunchunette?



Wrong Andy and the answer is NO....


----------



## AndyM

Kubota King said:
			
		

> Andy - was that pic taken at Gracies lunchunette?


 
If you mean Gracie's Cafe in Sturbridge, MA, no it wasn't taken there.
It was taken at Hoss's Steak House in western PA.


----------



## Mith

Ok, found a picture, I am usually behind the camera, and I'm not showing you a picute of me trying to dress up posh for weddings and stuff

It is a picute of a picture so sorry about the quality.

It was taken a few days after I git hit in the nose so it is looking a bit shiney, my neighbour caught me mowing the lawn


----------



## Mark777

Mith, you look older now. I remember your age fron another site...This picture somehow makes you look mature (and fuzzy).


----------



## thcri RIP

AndyM said:
			
		

> Actually, Spencer just posted several new pole barn posts over at the other place TODAY. Great to see he's still around.



That's pretty good Andy.  Kubotaking you were not right.  I am on the left the taller guy.  

Spencer and I met and had lunch one day.  Man you can't meet a nicer guy.


murph


----------



## DaveNay

thcri said:
			
		

> That's pretty good Andy.  Kubotaking you were not right.  I am on the left the taller guy.
> 
> Spencer and I met and had lunch one day.  Man you can't meet a nicer guy.
> 
> 
> murph




Murph,

Has anyone ever said that you look like Kelsey Grammar?


----------



## Melensdad

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Murph,
> 
> Has anyone ever said that you look like Kelsey Grammar?



That is EXACTLY what I thought too.


----------



## buckle97

This picture was taken of me as I was rebuilding my dog pen (my wife calls it a dog palace) after Katrina destroyed it. The tree behind me on my left is what Katrina blew over onto the dog palace, my progress in rebuilding is behind me on my right. This was late September and my new dog mansion is complete. I guess I should post completed photos sometime.

Lawrence


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> That is EXACTLY what I thought too.



Murph as Kelsey Grammar


----------



## Melensdad

Dave, I don't see any difference in the edited photo.


----------



## JimR

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Don't they feed you in the stockade these days?
> 
> (Not bad loosing only 20 lbs in three years in the Gulag)



I lost that 20 pounds a year ago in 3 months repairing my barn.


----------



## BoneheadNW

PBinWA said:
			
		

> I want to see that picture of Bonehead!  Since he's close to me I better keep an eye out for him!  Especially when I vacation in the Jan Juan Islands - if I ever get in an accident I want to make sure that Bone isn't treating me as he'll probably sedate me and take embarassing pictures.


First of all, I'm not in the San Juans (look at the Frappr map).  Secondly, I now know what YOU look like and will be sure to have Bubba give you mouth to mouth for anything more than a lacerated finger!   Seriously, you have a beautiful daughter-I guess she takes after her mom!  
Bonehead


----------



## BoneheadNW

Mith said:
			
		

> Ok, found a picture, I am usually behind the camera, and I'm not showing you a picute of me trying to dress up posh for weddings and stuff
> 
> It is a picute of a picture so sorry about the quality.
> 
> It was taken a few days after I git hit in the nose so it is looking a bit shiney, my neighbour caught me mowing the lawn


I was just thinking (happens a couple times a year):  Here is what we know about Mith-

He's British
His name is Jim (or James)
He can inflict bodily damage with household items such as a welding torch
He is a man of mystery, thus the "blurred" photo
He can make useful things out of scrap metal (could include weapons, I guess)
Is that the profile of 007, or what?
Bonehead


----------



## Mith

Mark, that photo was taken a little while ago, look, its sunny to begin with 

Bone, I might have to kill you with a sharpened table leg now that you have uncovered my secret!


----------



## dzalphakilo

"Santa" at Pet Smart a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bczoom

You need to put on some weight there Santa...

Who's the kid on your lap for the picture?  Are the parents kind of funny looking also?


----------



## dzalphakilo

I need to take some weight off! Put some "stuffing" underneath but it got to dang hot.

Had to laugh when there was a post somehwere here on "thongs" comparing americans to the french.

Young girl, about 20 years old, 5'5" about 100 lbs. Her dog got lose and I helped her get him back on his leash. As she bent down her "low cut" jeans came WAY DOWN on her backside (I was standing directly behind her helping her hold the dog) revealing purple french lace thong underwear (can you say SMOKING ).  Get her dog back for the picture and then she asks me if she can sit on Santa's lap!

 I've got to learn what and when I should tell my wife about things (she was taking the pictures )

In two days had over a hundred dogs, 6 cats and one ferret sitting on my lap, hard to keep track of (luckily no "accidents" on Santa's lap though)


----------



## DaveNay

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> I need to take some weight off! Put some "stuffing" underneath but it got to dang hot.
> 
> Had to laugh when there was a post somehwere here on "thongs" comparing americans to the french.
> 
> Young girl, about 20 years old, 5'5" about 100 lbs. Her dog got lose and I helped her get him back on his leash. As she bent down her "low cut" jeans came WAY DOWN on her backside (I was standing directly behind her helping her hold the dog) revealing purple french lace thong underwear (can you say SMOKING ).  Get her dog back for the picture and then she asks me if she can sit on Santa's lap!
> 
> I've got to learn what and when I should tell my wife about things (she was taking the pictures )
> 
> In two days had over a hundred dogs, 6 cats and one ferret sitting on my lap, hard to keep track of (luckily no "accidents" on Santa's lap though)



Bet you were happy to have them big baggy pants!

Uh...'cause they look very holiday-ish of course.


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Murph as Kelsey Grammar




Personnally I think your all a bunch of a$$ holes.

I should go out and get a picture of the biggest bare a$$ and mark it the group from ForumsForums.


Dave, I will usually get even.  A guy can't even go away for the day anymore.


murph


----------



## BoneheadNW

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> she asks me if she can sit on Santa's lap!
> 
> luckily no "accidents" on Santa's lap though)


I take it that Santa didn't have any accidents either!  
BOING!
Bonehead


----------



## BoneheadNW

thcri said:
			
		

> Personnally I think your all a bunch of a$$ holes.
> 
> I should go out and get a picture of the biggest bare a$$ and mark it the group from ForumsForums.
> 
> 
> Dave, I will usually get even.  A guy can't even go away for the day anymore.
> 
> 
> murph


Woooaaa!  Calm down there big guy!  Kelsey Grammar is a sex symbol to alot of women (to Bob too, I hear).  
Bonehead


----------



## Melensdad

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Woooaaa!  Calm down there big guy!  Kelsey Grammar is a sex symbol to alot of women (to Bob too, I hear).
> Bonehead





Acutally I thought Roz was hot!


----------



## Kubota King

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Murph as Kelsey Grammar


 
In this top photo of you murph you look like Frasier, the radio doctor from seattle!


----------



## thcri RIP

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Woooaaa! Calm down there big guy! Kelsey Grammar is a sex symbol to alot of women (to Bob too, I hear).
> Bonehead


 

Obviously you didn't see my      I was laughing right along with you all.

In fact I though I looked good and may even pass it on to all of my girlfriends.  

murph


----------



## Kubota King

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> I need to take some weight off! Put some "stuffing" underneath but it got to dang hot.
> 
> Had to laugh when there was a post somehwere here on "thongs" comparing americans to the french.
> 
> Young girl, about 20 years old, 5'5" about 100 lbs. Her dog got lose and I helped her get him back on his leash. As she bent down her "low cut" jeans came WAY DOWN on her backside (I was standing directly behind her helping her hold the dog) revealing purple french lace thong underwear (can you say SMOKING ). Get her dog back for the picture and then she asks me if she can sit on Santa's lap!
> 
> I've got to learn what and when I should tell my wife about things (she was taking the pictures )
> 
> 
> In two days had over a hundred dogs, 6 cats and one ferret sitting on my lap, hard to keep track of (luckily no "accidents" on Santa's lap though)


 
This was great story...it gave me a good chuckle!


----------



## BoneheadNW

thcri said:
			
		

> In fact I though I looked good and may even pass it on to all of my girlfriends.
> 
> murph


Do it while you can.  When you get older (I'm getting there) the only things you pass are gas and kidney stones.
Bone


----------



## Cowboyjg

This thread has been a hoot!! Some of the pics were close to the ones in my minds eye. Bob...I have to say that I actually pegged you for about 5'10", pushing 200# with a little fur on each side to keep the ears warm. Sort of a slightly taller Danny Davito.

This is a pic of a friend from another internet community with his family along with me and my wife. We met at for dinner on our way to TN.






Here I am with one of the kids on my HEAVY grade tractor up on my little slice of heaven.


----------



## Melensdad

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> Bob...I have to say that I actually pegged you for about 5'10", pushing 200# with a little fur on each side to keep the ears warm. Sort of a slightly taller Danny Davito.




Actually 5' 11 1/2" and I am unfortunately pushing 200 . . . about 195 right now and not at all happy about it.  I need to get back down to 180+/-.  As for the fur, I have a 5-O'clock shadow about 4pm and my body is furry enough to allow me to threaten my daughter that I will shave her jersey # into my back hair and stand at the sidelines of her soccer games and cheer for her.  She quit soccer at the end of last season. 

I am fortunate that my hair is not black, while I am furry, at least my arm hairs are not really dark and obtrusive (think Robin Williams) and I don't have furry thumbs either.

Funny thing is my older brother can't grow a good beard.  Now my sister, well let's just not go there . . .


----------



## BoneheadNW

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> threaten my daughter that I will shave her jersey # into my back hair and stand at the sidelines of her soccer games and cheer for her.  She quit soccer at the end of last season.


I could just see her laying on the psychiatrists couch when she is older saying, "I have this constant urge to mow down (and over) a right wing conservative, and I'm not sure why."
Bonehead


----------



## Melensdad

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> I could just see her laying on the psychiatrists couch when she is older saying, "I have this constant urge to mow down (and over) a right wing conservative, and I'm not sure why."
> Bonehead



You'll be happy to know they held a mock election at her grade school.  She headed up the campaign for Bush.  
He won in a landslide at her school.


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> You'll be happy to know they held a mock election at her grade school.  She headed up the campaign for Bush.
> He won in a landslide at her school.



Yeah, well that's why they are still in school....they have lots to learn still.


----------



## johnday

OK, I worked up the courage. It's not often I'm captured on film. Jan says it does things to the camera I can't mention.
1st one is, from left to right, RonJHall, Luis Sanchez [WOOLYBLUE], and ofcourse myself.
2nd one, [the camera could only hack one photo of me], is DocHeb, to left of Ron.

A good lookin' crew in all respects!!


----------



## BoneheadNW

John- 
No ponytail?  Or did I miss it?
Good pictures, by the way.
Bone


----------



## BoneheadNW

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> You'll be happy to know they held a mock election at her grade school.  She headed up the campaign for Bush.
> He won in a landslide at her school.


That's exactly the type of office he *should* be holding: School audio visual monitor!
Bonehead


----------



## johnday

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> John-
> No ponytail?  Or did I miss it?
> Good pictures, by the way.
> Bone



Jay; It's there, it's on the back of my head though! That's the way they're worn in Michigan. I "was" thinking of growing it out the side of my head, like I hear they do in your neck of the woods. But thought better of it!!

Hey, does anyone know what's under a ponytail?


----------



## DaveNay

johnday said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know what's under a ponytail?



A pony's ass?!


----------



## johnday

DaveNay said:
			
		

> A pony's ass?!



Well ahh, yes, in some cases. But Jan says I'm a good looker!!


----------



## working woman

I must admit some  of you I had peged pretty good, but was surprsed by others!


----------



## BoneheadNW

OK, so how about the rest of you?  Step up and take your medicine.  If we can do it, so can you.
Here is a picture of me, Mrs. Bonehead, and my youngest.  This was taken by my oldest son a couple of months ago in the desert east of Las Vegas.
Bonehead


----------



## thcri RIP

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> OK, so how about the rest of you?  Step up and take your medicine.  If we can do it, so can you.




Geez after what they did to my picture did you really expect anyone else to post themselves???? .  I'm still laughing about it.  I showed it to my daughter and  she said, wow  you do look like him.  Then she asked me to loose weight again


murph


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> I showed it to my daughter and  she said, wow  you do look like him.  Then she asked me to loose weight again


Now that there is funny...


----------



## dzalphakilo

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> OK, so how about the rest of you? Step up and take your medicine. If we can do it, so can you.
> Here is a picture of me, Mrs. Bonehead, and my youngest. This was taken by my oldest son a couple of months ago in the desert east of Las Vegas.
> Bonehead


 
Where at?

My wife and father perhaps a little futher east of where your picture was taken! (my favorite hiking area).


----------



## Dargo

Okay, I was following you guys if you were there in the last month or so...


----------



## Dargo

And if you think I got there by hiking or by yak, no way.  My guide kept telling me "not funny, get your damn feet of the pedals!"


----------



## BoneheadNW

Dargo said:
			
		

> Okay, I was following you guys if you were there in the last month or so...


So YOU were the guy with his butt against the window!!    If that wasn't enough, you gave us a "fruit basket" and then a "squished squirrel"!  I'm calling the FAA!    
Bonehead


----------



## Archdean

I don't have a clue!! But it's fine with me whatever it is!!

While not yesterday it is very little different Today!! More grey perhaps!!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Earlier this year.

Didn't hike to where that picture was, actually drove.

From the pic here, you can see the "road" in the lower right hand corner in the picture.  Took a while to drive, and some spots didn't want to look over the edge 

Isn't RedRocker a member here?  Sure he's driven that road.


----------



## BoneheadNW

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Where at?
> 
> My wife and father perhaps a little futher east of where your picture was taken! (my favorite hiking area).


We were camping in the Valley of Fire.  Do you know where that is?
Bonehead


----------



## Dargo

You guys know the area well.  Quick now, what is famous about this spot pictured?  Most all helicopter pilots know it well.  Anybody know?  It's the place the (in)famous Pam and Tommy video was shot!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Up off of 15 north of Vegas 

Never been there, go 15 to Hurricane (Utah)  same day/night (flying into Vegas).

From there I decide where I want to "explore" in Utah.

Still wanting to do a rafting trip down the Escalante.  Not for the water, but for the scenery.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Dargo said:
			
		

> You guys know the area well. Quick now, what is famous about this spot pictured? Most all helicopter pilots know it well. Anybody know? It's the place the (in)famous Pam and Tommy video was shot!


 
It's a guess, Lake Meade? (sp?)


----------



## bczoom

I heard this may be Durwood (and possibly the reason for the patch if his aim was off on approach).


----------



## JimR

You guys want to see a nice shot of the canyon and a few nutty college students? (my daughter (R) and her roommate) I went out there after I took this picture. Talk about a view. You would not want to be out there if you were afraid of heights.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Nice shot.

Grand Canyon?


----------



## Archdean

Dargo said:
			
		

> You guys know the area well. Quick now, what is famous about this spot pictured? Most all helicopter pilots know it well. Anybody know? It's the place the (in)famous Pam and Tommy video was shot!


 
Looks like Lake Mead flying from  (CHI) 020 to (LAX) 200 to me!! Just a guess but too low to tell the surrounds!!

Dean


----------



## Kubota King

Dargo said:
			
		

> And if you think I got there by hiking or by yak, no way. My guide kept telling me "not funny, get your damn feet of the pedals!"


----------



## JimR

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Nice shot.
> 
> Grand Canyon?



Yup, Grand Canyon for sure. I hope to get back down there again sometime soon. I walked about 8 miles of the rim in 100 degree heat. Not bad as it is so dry. My wife wouldn't even get close to that outcropping. Not to mention walking out to it. Not for the light hearted. Here's a shot looking east from that same spot.


----------



## Av8r3400

Not to to frighten the children, but, this is me. My graduation party last spring. (Finally graduated at 34 y.o.  ) 
If I could find a yellow shirt with a black stripe, I'd be a shoe-in for Charlie Brown (with a beard).


----------



## Big Dog

Av8r_2230 said:
			
		

> To to frighten the children, but, this is me. My graduation party last spring.  (Finally graduated at 34 y.o.  )
> 
> If I could find a yellow shirt with a black stripe, I'd be a shoe-in for Charlie Brown (with a beard).



Congratz......

BTW........the dog went and hid when he saw your mug..........


----------



## JimR

Boy, I wish I was 34 again.


----------



## DaveNay

JimR said:
			
		

> Boy, I wish I was 34 again.



Me too.....hey wait!  I *AM* 34!!


----------



## johnday

Av; Ya dun good gradiatin' at 34. I wuz 36!!


----------



## Av8r3400

It was a tough job, but, someone had to show those young punks how to handle all those 19 y.o. co-eds.  

(Yeah, right.    )


----------



## Doc

Same pic that I had in pics of your boat thread, but I wanted to mention, I just noticed the camera stamped date on that pic is way off.  The pic was taken in July of 2004.  We had broken down contacted our boat repair guy.  We knew what we needed to get back running (a new throtle cable), had that ordered and contacted my brother for a tow to the nearest ramp.  Other brother was brining the boat trailer.  We had a couple hours to wait so we started tipping a few brews.  about an hour and a half later here comes patrol, checking on us.  They surprised us and saw the brews.  Never gave us a hard time though.  We had it out of the water around 5 that day, and back in the water at noon the next day.  Hardly any down time.  It's nice when a plan comes together!

.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Doc, that is a great picture.  I wish I felt as happy as you look!  
Bonehead


----------



## BoneheadNW

Ok, being the last night of Hannukah, for those of us of the Jewish persuasion, I had to post a couple of pics of my kids with their new presents.  Can you tell what they want to be when they grow up?
Proud Bonehead


----------



## JimR

That' an easy one. A fireman and a mechanic.


----------



## Junkman

Where did you find turnout gear that would fit a small child, or is that really you???????


----------



## BoneheadNW

Junkman said:
			
		

> Where did you find turnout gear that would fit a small child, or is that really you???????


My wife found it on the internet.  Its a little big on him, but I know he will want to wear it for a couple of years.
My other son wanted to know where the rest of the car was.  If it was up to him, he would be a mechanic and driver of Bigfoot.
Bonehead


----------



## johnday

Nice photos Jay, strapping lads for sure, and both wanting to be something worthwhile!

I had one of those visible V8's when I was a kid too. Man, that thing has been around forever!


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

In case you were wondering.........top is this year in Canada........I don't shave up there........it's not like I'm going out on the town (even if there was a town to go to !)  Bottom is Nancy & I & the kids returning from a deep sea fishing trip in the gulf off  Ft Myers beach, Fl.  It was really foggy that day........Last one is back at the dock........ the one on the far left is the mother inlaw.............


----------



## Cowboyjg

Hey Bob...How long have you been a nascar fan?


----------



## Kubota King

This was a working day which is why I am so dirty here.


----------



## Dargo

Let me guess, you don't work behind a desk all day long, you carry one around.   The meat hooks on the boy...


----------



## Kubota King

NO, being a landscaper, I get dirty everyday.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Dargo said:
			
		

> The meat hooks on the boy...


I don't see any meat hooks.  What are you looking at?
Bonehead


----------



## Kubota King

Dargo - when are you going to post the pic of WW?


----------



## working woman

Dargo - when are you going to post the pic of WW?

why in the hell would you to see a very old and outdated picture? must have been was I was 15-16 yrs old. You into much younger women maybe??????


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo sent this to me, he said it is WW, and she turned away because she is shy, and it is a current photo.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

That's not WW........That's Mith's sister !!


----------



## Kubota King

WW wishes it were her! Let's see the real pic.


----------



## Dargo

Just to clear it up in public, I did not give Bob any pointers in posting that pic.  WW will never believe that I didn't because that picture would be darned close, right down to the hair style and color.  If you recall, I mentioned that her one brother is *huge*, sort of like a shorter Arnold but with more muscles, and WW could whip about half of us.


----------



## BoneheadNW

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:
			
		

> That's not WW........That's Mith's sister !!


No, she's not carrying a welder.
Bone


----------



## Kubota King

Do I hear an arm wrestling match developing??


----------



## BoneheadNW

Kubota King said:
			
		

> Do I hear an arm wrestling match developing??


No, that's my gas.  Sorry, I had beef stew for lunch.
Bone


----------



## working woman

" WW will never believe that I didn't because that picture would be darned close, right down to the hair style and color."  

no not near that big, but thanks anyway



trust me guys, you would be so dissapointed, or laugh your asses off


----------



## working woman

WW wishes it were her! 

your right I wouldnt mind looking like that


----------



## Melensdad

working woman said:
			
		

> trust me guys, you would be so dissapointed, or laugh your asses off



Oh alright then, I'll keep my eyes closed the whole time.


----------



## Kubota King

Me too...I promise!

Yeah the woman in that pic defintely has it going on! A little to muscular for my taste though.


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Oh alright then, I'll keep my eyes closed the whole time.



This is pre-cosmetic surgery...


----------



## BadAttitude

sure wish I knew how to make those...


----------



## Cowboyjg

John day can do it with sheep.....


----------



## johnday

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> John day can do it with sheep.....



Ah crap! Ya caught me!! But do you have photos?


----------



## Doc

Who do you think this is:


.


----------



## working woman

ok guys I really did try to put a photo on here, but everytime I clicked on manange attatchments to add the photo it kept  making a fartinging sound at me!

Dont know why when  had it working a coulple of days ago. Grrrrrrrrrrrr 
 maybe It just works when I post the pictures of  nice looking boy toys?


----------



## Doc

Hey WW,
Do you have a pop up blocker in place?  I bet that's what the noise is.  I had the same problem.  If your using pop up stopper just hold the control key (Ctrl) when you click manage attachments and it will allow the attachment window to open.  
Or you could close the pop up stopper altogether.  
Hope that does it for ya!


----------



## johnday

Doc; Could it be Dick Cheney?

These photos are great! Where doy you guys get them?


----------



## working woman

Doc, no luck. tried both the key and closing the pop up.  Any more suggestions? cursing like a salior isnt helping either!

thanks


----------



## Doc

The beep tells me it's trying.  If the pop up is in your system tray, right click on it and look for properties.  That might tell you the key combination to bypass it.  Or maybe you can disable it from a right click.  Maybe a reboot will help .....that's all I can think of.
Good luck!


----------



## California

working woman said:
			
		

> ok guys I really did try to put a photo on here


After working through various Gotchas attempting to post photos, I listed what does work.

Link

But that assumes the popup box appears. If not, that's another Gotcha. 

If that's it and you find the solution, please post it!


----------



## working woman

california,
is there another part of link you not telling me about? It took me to an avaition site. Guess it was a gotcha


----------



## California

working woman said:
			
		

> california,
> is there another part of link you not telling me about? It took me to an avaition site. Guess it was a gotcha


Huh? Here's the link as plain text you can paste into the destination box of your browser:

forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=12309#post12309

I just now clicked my 'Link' in my earlier post and that took me there correctly. I tried it in Firefox, Mozilla, and IE and all worked.

The site has it indexed in 
> FF Administration / Info     > FF General Info & Problems on 12/9/2005 if you can't get to it via links.

If my link fails, and your Manage Attachment link fails, there might be a problem with your browser. Maybe go through its settings and clear the cache, unneeded cookies, etc. Or maybe download and install a later version. Hope this helps!


----------



## Doc

WW, 
If your still having trouble you can email me the pic and I'll post it for you.  You could tell me the forum, and do your post to say what you want before the pic, and I can add the pic to your post.
email: doc@forumsforums.com


----------



## Dargo

As luck would have it, I happened to find a picture of Working Woman when she was babysitting my sisters.  This will end the mystery of what she looked like; at  least back in the 70's.  I don't have any more recent picture.


----------



## Dargo

I just noticed something in a picture I have.  This last summer I had a meeting with some of my people and snapped a quick picture.  Does the guy on the far right look like someone on this board?


----------



## thcri RIP

okeedon??


----------



## johnday

Yup! How about OkeeDon?


----------



## Dargo

Bingo!  Just wait until ole Don finds out that his "evil" twin works for _me_!


----------



## DaveNay

Dargo said:
			
		

> Bingo!  Just wait until ole Don finds out that his "evil" twin works for _me_!



Is his "evil" twin brother a conservative?


----------



## Dargo

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Is his "evil" twin brother a conservative?



It's worse than that.  He is a former UAW guy who is a conservative convert!     After union demands forced his employer to have to reduce their number of employees to stay in business (and he lost his job), he went from being a liberal to a rather radical conservative. 

Oh yeah, he is as grumpy as hell too.


----------



## Doc

Dargo said:
			
		

> As luck would have it, I happened to find a picture of Working Woman when she was babysitting my sisters.  This will end the mystery of what she looked like; at  least back in the 70's.  I don't have any more recent picture.



She sure looks familiar.  I know I've seen her someplace before!!


----------



## OkeeDon

Well, first of all, whoever he is, he's darned good looking. Of course, that applies to almost anyone with a well-trimmed beard and glasses. But, it couldn't be my twin; too skinny. I take two different diuretics to keep my weight down and avoid fluid buildups from congestive heart failure, but the other meds and my lack of exercise have combined to slowly push my weight up to 230, all in my belly. For comparison, Bob S and I are the same height, 5' 11-1/2".

Here, I'm moving some stuff out of the cabin we sold last October.  I can still get pretty dirty...


----------



## Kubota King

working woman said:
			
		

> Doc, no luck. tried both the key and closing the pop up. Any more suggestions? cursing like a salior isnt helping either!
> 
> thanks


----------



## Kubota King

Doc said:
			
		

> Who do you think this is:
> 
> 
> .


Geeeezzz doc - your pretty good with that PC to put Micheal Jackoson's pic in with that dog!_  I must say he does look better as a dog!_


----------



## Junkman

working woman said:
			
		

> ok guys I really did try to put a photo on here, but everytime I clicked on manange attatchments to add the photo it kept  making a far tinging sound at me!
> 
> Dont know why when  had it working a coulple of days ago. Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> maybe It just works when I post the pictures of  nice looking boy toys?



If you are using one of the "extra" tool bars such as the Google tool bar, there is a pop up blocker that works to keep pop up from sites you visit.  If it is the Google tool bar, there is a small window in about the middle of the tool bar that you click on to either allow the pop up or disallow it.  Set it to "Popups Okay" for the Forums Forums site.... Junk....


----------



## working woman

Do you guys see the resemblence to Dargo here?


----------



## Kubota King

Dargo - for that (her insinuating that your an ass) you should now post that pic of her


----------



## AndyM

working woman said:
			
		

> Do you guys see the resemblence to Dargo here?


 
No, I thought Dargo was a Republican.


----------



## BoneheadNW

You guys were so hard up for a pic of Working Woman, I had to act.  Through my connections at the NSA, I had them use their satellite to zoom in on her at work.  You can thank me later.
Bonehead


----------



## Kubota King

Yeah thats kinda what I am picturing these days. Thanks BH


----------



## BoneheadNW

I thought that I would revisit this thread.  The last few posts were wondering what WW looked like, but many members have since joined and I thought that maybe they could show us pictures of themselves.  
Bonehead


----------



## DaveNay

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> I thought that I would revisit this thread.  The last few posts were wondering what WW looked like, but many members have since joined and I thought that maybe they could show us pictures of themselves.



Sigh....that's an awful lot of words to just say "bimp"

BIMP!


----------



## Ice Queen

What a brilliant set of posts, have had a most enjoyable time reading it all and seeing what some of you look like.  I must admit that I hadn't any idea what any of you look like, but now I do!  Some good looking guys!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Sigh....that's an awful lot of words to just say "bimp"
> 
> BIMP!



Nobody, I mean nobody can be as intelligent as Larry LBrown59


----------



## johnday

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> What a brilliant set of posts, have had a most enjoyable time reading it all and seeing what some of you look like.  I must admit that I hadn't any idea what any of you look like, but now I do!  Some good looking guys!!!



Really, I only saw two photos with good looking guys, and they both had me in them.
Hey, how about a photo of yourself?


----------



## thcri RIP

johnday said:
			
		

> Really, I only saw two photos with good looking guys, and they both had me in them.
> Hey, how about a photo of yourself?



Sorry John,  I was told Kelsey Grammar was the best looking one of them all


Yeah, Ice Queen, where is your picture????

murph


----------



## BoneheadNW

johnday said:
			
		

> Really, I only saw two photos with good looking guys, and they both had me in them.


Hey, some of us prefer the other sex, er, I mean species.  Baaaaaaaaaaa!  
Bone


----------



## johnday

Murph and Bone


----------



## BoneheadNW

This from a man who proudly posted this picture of himself!  We love ya John!  You would fit right in here in the northwest!
Bonehead


----------



## johnday

Jay, ya think they'd let me in a 7-11 like that?

Actually, that's how I use my computer. It's the only way I can keep the cats off the keyboard. I think they relate the hood with something to do with forks or something.


----------



## BoneheadNW

johnday said:
			
		

> Actually, that's how I use my computer. It's the only way I can keep the cats off the keyboard.


John, if that story satisfies your wife, it is good enough for me.     Whatever you're into.  Me, I like to wear a lab coat while I'm on the computer.  Makes me feel like I'm a scientist working on some important problem!   
Bonehead


----------



## johnday

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> John, if that story satisfies your wife, it is good enough for me.     Whatever you're into.  Me, I like to wear a lab coat while I'm on the computer.  Makes me feel like I'm a scientist working on some important problem!
> Bonehead



Uhuh, a mad scientist, "It's alive, it's alive"!!


----------



## Kubota King




----------



## DaveNay

johnday said:
			
		

> Jay, ya think they'd let me in a 7-11 like that?



Hell, they'd probably hire you as night manager.


----------



## AndyM

Kubota King said:
			
		

> So who has the gutts to post a real pic of themselves?


 
Bimp! 

Let's see if we can get this thread going again. There's plenty more members here now who can post their photos.

It took me a while to find a picture, but here's one of me at work doing whatever it is I do all day...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Andy,
That's too neat of a desk. Mine looks like a bomb went off. But don't touch anything my mess is organized where I can find it.

Maybe we should start a new thread........show your work area.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Here is my picture.


----------



## AndyM

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Here is my picture.
> View attachment 4872


 
That picture kind of reminds me of the cover of Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard's Pancho and Lefty album...


----------



## mtntopper

On top of a mountain. I seem to have that desire to always see the top and the view from the top. Guess that goes with my forum name.


----------



## DaveNay

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Here is my picture.
> View attachment 4872


That's a picture of Popcorn Sutton, isn't it?


----------



## Ice Queen

Ice Queen will try to post a piccy for you.  I am one of the three 'Dorset Heavy Haulage Groopies', picture and title by one of our crowd, taken in the 'Playpen' at the Great Dorset Steam Fair beside a Thornycroft Antar!


----------



## Kubota King

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Ice Queen will try to post a piccy for you. I am one of the three 'Dorset Heavy Haulage Groopies', picture and title by one of our crowd, taken in the 'Playpen' at the Great Dorset Steam Fair beside a Thornycroft Antar!


 


Thanks for sharing your pic with us ice queen! Its not about looks but its just nice to know the face that you chat with on here


----------



## DaveNay

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Ice Queen will try to post a piccy for you.  I am one of the three 'Dorset Heavy Haulage Groopies', picture and title by one of our crowd, taken in the 'Playpen' at the Great Dorset Steam Fair beside a Thornycroft Antar!



Yeah, but _which one?_


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Yeah, but _which one?_



Dave,

I bet she is the one in the middle.


----------



## johnday

Does anyone else think Mith looks like Stevie Ray Vaughn without a goatee?


----------



## larryD

I believe that is the great advantage of the internet e-mail system--LOOKS doesn't enter into a conversation.  Your heart and what you say and believe are the main ingredients.  I know for one when I am trying to have a conversation with some beautiful, well-built, big hooters, sweet smilin' lass I say the damnest things and can't seem to keep my train of thought while looking down her cleveage-----just can't !  Now when I am talking to a fat broad I don't seem to have that problem---wonder why ????
   Have a great day !


----------



## Ice Queen

Nope thcri, I'm not the one in the middle!!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Nope thcri, I'm not the one in the middle!!


 
My best guess is you are the one on the right.

If not, then the one on the left.


----------



## Ice Queen

Hey Reddogtwo, nice try!  But you still don't know!!


----------



## Kubota King

She is the one on left, the prettiest one of them all I should add, I recall in other posts of yours in the begining you had mentioned you were a blonde.


----------



## thcri RIP

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Nope thcri, I'm not the one in the middle!!


 

Well I was hoping that you weren't the one in the middle. The middle reminds me of a girl I use to date many moons ago. No she didn't look like that many moons ago but she does today.  

Now we know who we be talking too.


murph


----------



## BoneheadNW

thcri said:
			
		

> Well I was hoping that you weren't the one in the middle. The middle reminds me of a girl I use to date many moons ago. No she didn't look like that many moons ago but she does today.
> 
> Now we know who we be talking too.
> 
> 
> murph


Murph, be careful.  She MAY BE the one in the middle!  
Why is there no smiley for a person sticking a foot in his mouth? 
Bonehead


----------



## thcri RIP

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Murph, be careful.  She MAY BE the one in the middle!
> Why is there no smiley for a person sticking a foot in his mouth?
> Bonehead



Well, she said she was not in the middle, and she also said she was not on the right.  And there is nothing wrong with the one in the middle she just reminded me of a girl I dated many moons ago.  The girl I dated many moons ago now today looks like the one in the middle.  Besides, I have been in trouble before.


----------



## BigAl RIP

"Bogus" Bob S. looks like this :


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl is currently in the photo I use for my Avatar!


----------



## BoneheadNW

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> BigAl is currently in the photo I use for my Avatar!


Do you refer to him as your "kitten"?
Bob, have you finished taking inventory? Did you ever have that bottle of wine?
Bone


----------



## Melensdad

I left the inventory after 14 hours.  At that point it was up to the computer guys, they stayed for another 3 or 4 hours.  No wine.  No fancy dinner with the lovely Mrs_B.  Sunday I pretty much stayed in bed sick, managed to catch some bug or another that kicked my butt.  Several days later it's still kicking my butt.  Went to bed last night at 7:30, slept until 5:30am this morning.


----------



## BoneheadNW

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> I left the inventory after 14 hours. At that point it was up to the computer guys, they stayed for another 3 or 4 hours. No wine. No fancy dinner with the lovely Mrs_B. Sunday I pretty much stayed in bed sick, managed to catch some bug or another that kicked my butt. Several days later it's still kicking my butt. Went to bed last night at 7:30, slept until 5:30am this morning.


I'm no medic, but it sounds like the iventory bug to me.  It builds and builds and then you get rid of some of it (through one orafice or another) but part of it hangs on.  You can't get rid of the rest of the bug until you discover what........Ah, I thought I could cheer you up and make light of your disease but it's too early and the brain just isn't firing.  Got to go
Bone


----------



## mtntopper

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> I left the inventory after 14 hours. At that point it was up to the computer guys, they stayed for another 3 or 4 hours. No wine. No fancy dinner with the lovely Mrs_B. Sunday I pretty much stayed in bed sick, managed to catch some bug or another that kicked my butt. Several days later it's still kicking my butt. Went to bed last night at 7:30, slept until 5:30am this morning.


 
Maybe its the "kitten flu" an alien variety of the bird flu. You gotta quit picking on BigAl.


----------



## Ice Queen

I never said that I wasn't the one on the right, but I'm not - I'm the grey haired old one on the left - just so you know who you're talking to!!


----------



## Melensdad

"our right" or "your right"


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I knew one of my guesses would be right.


----------



## Kubota King

well, ice queen, i commend you for having the courage to post your pic on here as the first women to do so un like the cowardly Working women!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Kubota King said:
			
		

> well, ice queen, i commend you for having the courage to post your pic on here as the first women to do so un like the cowardly Working women!



That sounds like a dare or a challenge


----------



## working woman

Kubota King said:
			
		

> well, ice queen, i commend you for having the courage to post your pic on here as the first women to do so un like the cowardly Working women!





Some things are just better off a mystery


----------



## Mith

> Maybe its the "kitten flu" an alien variety of the bird flu



Ha, watch out Al, they reckon cats might carry bird flu, theyre thinking about killing off cats here!


----------



## Kubota King

working woman said:
			
		

> Some things are just better off a mystery


 

Excuses, escuses!


----------



## Ice Queen

Come on working woman, if I can do it so can you.  Now they know what a very eccentric ancient old broad I am!!  .....But they still seem to be talking to me.


----------



## working woman

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Come on working woman, if I can do it so can you.  Now they know what a very eccentric ancient old broad I am!!  .....But they still seem to be talking to me.




Ice Queen, it is truley that I am not be stubborn or shy but I really do not have any recent photos of me. Last time I had my picture taken was over a year ago at the Grand Cannoyn. I am at such a distance in them you cant even make me out! (scenery pictures)


----------



## Doc

Okay gang, who's in NC close to WW that could stop by and take her picture?  See, we'll help ya out there WW.


----------



## Kubota King

hold your camera in the mirror at waist level & take it yourself


----------



## Kubota King

common on...its not that hard to take a pic of yourself!


----------



## BoneheadNW

working woman said:
			
		

> Ice Queen, it is truley that I am not be stubborn or shy but I really do not have any recent photos of me. Last time I had my picture taken was over a year ago at the Grand Cannoyn. I am at such a distance in them you cant even make me out! (scenery pictures)


*BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! BS! *
Bonehead


----------



## BoneheadNW

I thought I would bring this thread back as there are many members whose appearance is a mystery.

This is what I think Gatorboy looks like:




Bonehead


----------



## BoneheadNW

Wow, I see I got a big response to reopening this thread.  Bob, how about you sending some pictures of you and the Mrs. exploring the mountains of Florida?

This silence is killing me!
Bone


----------



## HGM

Just found this one...


----------



## Pigtails

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> I thought I would bring this thread back as there are many members whose appearance is a mystery.
> 
> This is what I think Gatorboy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonehead



Well, ya know, we gotta keep them guessing, don't ya think.. I'm just from WY where men are men and sheep are scared.  And women are women and men are scared.


----------



## BoneheadNW

I'm starting this thread up again so some of the new members can chime in.  Don't be shy!
Bonehead


----------



## Doc

Good idea BH.
I'll award 10 reputation points for every member that posts a pic of themselves.
And I'll encourage others to give your a point or two.  

An easy way to bump up your rep points.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Big Al


----------



## Kubota King

Big Al is the Ebonible snow creature?


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:
			
		

> Good idea BH.
> I'll award 10 reputation points for every member that posts a pic of themselves.
> And I'll encourage others to give your a point or two.
> 
> An easy way to bump up your rep points.




Ok, I accept reputation points.


----------



## AndyM

Doc said:
			
		

> Good idea BH.
> I'll award 10 reputation points for every member that posts a pic of themselves.
> And I'll encourage others to give your a point or two.
> 
> An easy way to bump up your rep points.


 
Does everyone who already posted photos of themselves in this thread get points, or do we have to post the photo again?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Does the picture have to be current?


----------



## DaveNay

thcri said:
			
		

> Ok, I accept reputation points.



Murph, you keep posting the wrong picture!


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Murph, you keep posting the wrong picture!





Hey, I am after reputation points here


----------



## mbsieg

Damn wife kicked me outa the car again????


----------



## Eric L

Here's Jen (Jen's Jeep) and myself, top of the Stratosphere in Vegas.


----------



## Hutchman

Here's me and my boy recently.


----------



## Doc

Okay, everyone who posted a pic got rep points.  Even BigAl though I'm not so sure that is one of him.  Reddog's pic was a bit old, but I never said it had to be current.
Anyone else looking for a few rep points?  

....Oh yea, Andy, it has to be after I offered the points, not the pics posted before the offer.


----------



## bczoom

Kubota King said:
			
		

> Big Al is the Ebonible snow creature?


I believe he prefers to go by "Bumbles".


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How about before and after?


----------



## Doc

I gave your rep points a bump Jim......but next time, for the after pic, step back from the camera dude.  That's kinda scarey!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:
			
		

> Ibut next time, for the after pic, step back from the camera dude. That's kinda scarey!!!!


 
That's the best one.  The farther back the worse it gets  

anyway, you are the one who said


----------



## Doc

Just kidding you buddy!!!!!


----------



## Mith

Rep points!


----------



## bczoom

Hey Mith,

How are we supposed to know/believe that's really you?  I don't see you or anything else in the picture on fire.


----------



## BoneheadNW

bczoom said:
			
		

> Hey Mith,
> 
> How are we supposed to know/believe that's really you? I don't see you or anything else in the picture on fire.


Zoom in on the picture and look at the scars on his hands and arms.  That's Mith all right. 
Bone


----------



## Mith

Bone, I assume you also notice that my left arm is very sunburned from welding? You dont see many folk with peeling skin in october 

Brian, I'll go make a fire now and take another photo


----------



## BoneheadNW

By the way Mith, are those steel-toed boots?  I would think that one would want to wear them when working on something heavy being supported by jack stands.
Bone


----------



## bczoom

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> By the way Mith, are those steel-toed boots?  I would think that one would want to wear them when working on something heavy being supported by jack stands.
> Bone


We are talking about the same Mith, aren't we??? (the one who's name is Jim).  

Since he's using jack stands (to fabricate a mower with no blade guards) and leaving the 1/2 ton hoist sitting off to the side, I don't believe safety is one of his primary concerns/objectives...  I think the steel towed boots are sitting next to his welding gloves.


----------



## Ice Queen

I still don't know what Mith looks like, but hopefully I shall meet up with him before too long to deliver his Wheelhorse, and I shall take my camera.  I actually have a recent photo of me, but still can't post photos.


----------



## Mith

Actually Bone, they arent. They are just tough leather. Steel toe caps arent as comfortable wear if you spend all day in them I find. They are tough enough to deflect the brush cutter blade, so thats good enough for me.
I have a question though, from a medical point of view, what it worse, crushed or severed?

Brian, interestingly, the first safety concern I spotted when I saw that photo you havent mentioned, which may indicate you guys do it too 

Ice, I look forward to meeting you, and swapping that snow track bogie wheel tool in partial exchange for the Wheelhorse.


Pic, from a while ago


----------



## Doc

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> I still don't know what Mith looks like, but hopefully I shall meet up with him before too long to deliver his Wheelhorse, and I shall take my camera.  I actually have a recent photo of me, but still can't post photos.



Try it now Ice Queen.


----------



## Doc

Nice new tractor and a very young Mith in that pic.  I gave you more rep points.  Good job Jim!!!!


----------



## Mith

Doc, its a little more scratched up now, but still great, especially considering it is a cheap-as-they-come AYP mower.

 on the rep points!


----------



## Kubota King

if Jim can take a pic of himself...why cant WW??


----------



## AndyM

Doc said:
			
		

> ....Oh yea, Andy, it has to be after I offered the points, not the pics posted before the offer.


 
I don't like having my picture taken, and now I have to post a second picture of myself?  One's not enough?


----------



## elsmitro

Let's see if this works.


----------



## elsmitro

Hey, it worked!  Now, where is that pic of you and the deer Doc?


----------



## Dargo

Kubota King said:
			
		

> if Jim can take a pic of himself...why cant WW??



Got ya covered.  Here she is:


----------



## Kubota King

nice try! Now post a pic of a women that is at least the same age is WW


----------



## Doc

Good pic elsmitro!!!     I bumped up your rep points.
I bumped yours also Dargo.  WW is beautiful!!!!!!!!



			
				elsmitro said:
			
		

> Hey, it worked!  Now, where is that pic of you and the deer Doc?




I took the pic of the deer ....I'm not in it.  Maybe I'll post it in the random pics thread if I ever offload it from the camera.

We have a tame deer in my neighborhood.  It's mamma was hit by a car and a neighbor found it when it was just a couple days old.  It roams the neighborhood and the woods.  It will come right up and eat out of your hand.  She's marked with a red bandanna in hopes some hunter won't shoot her.  
I'll try to remember to post some pics of it later this weekend.


----------



## elsmitro

Hey I found a pic of Doc:





and WW.





Both were hiding out over on Bum Fights!


----------



## rico304

I've heard that people use these pictures and mess with them. I would never mess with anyone picture....... , and I wouldn't want anyones to mess with mine I think I'll hang low for a while


----------



## Kubota King

Dam...she needs dental work!


----------



## Ice Queen

Nope, Doc, still can't post pictures, the bit is still missing.


----------



## Doc

Please reboot your computer and try again.  If you still cannot post a pic send me a pm and I'll keep looking.


----------



## Pigtails

Well, I guess, it's time!! I am who I am as the saying goes..


----------



## kensfarm

Can you tell what place I come in at.. my fiance's object of affection! 

I spent hours shaving this old girl down.. and gave her a good scrubbing!


----------



## Doc

I missed PT's post the other day, but got her now, and kens.  

Rep point for anyone posting a pic of themselves still in effect.  I'll keep it going for the rest of this month anyway.  

Thats 10 rep point for a pic.  What a deal!!!!


----------



## Cityboy

Doc said:
			
		

> I missed PT's post the other day, but got her now, and kens.
> 
> Rep point for anyone posting a pic of themselves still in effect. I'll keep it going for the rest of this month anyway.
> 
> Thats 10 rep point for a pic. What a deal!!!!


 
So...what can I buy with 10 rep points?


----------



## Mith

Fame, but not much of it


----------



## bczoom

OK, boys & girls.

Not my best pic but since I went out of my way to wear my FF T-shirt    , here you go. 

I kind of liked this lobster... So I kissed it, then ate it. 

We bought 10# lobsters and had an "all you can eat lobster-fest".    There were 10 adults and 5 kids.  We couldn't finish 3 lobsters.


----------



## BoneheadNW

I wonder if the lobster was thinking, "Just kill me already and get it over with!  What's with this torture?!"  
Bonehead


----------



## bczoom

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> I wonder if the lobster was thinking, "Just kill me already and get it over with!  What's with this torture?!"
> Bonehead


Yep... It was looking forward to the boiling water after that smacker...


----------



## Kubota King

Nice shot pigtails! Great pic!



			
				Pigtails said:
			
		

> Well, I guess, it's time!! I am who I am as the saying goes..


----------



## Doc

Good pic BC!!!!


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:
			
		

> Good pic BC!!!!


Taking care of you Doc...

The FF T-Shirts will get out somewhere/sometime.  Too bad I have one...


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:
			
		

> Taking care of you Doc...



It was worth some rep points for you Brian.  Since it's the giving season, I'll keep the rep points coming for all member pics posted.  



			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> The FF T-Shirts will get out somewhere/sometime.  Too bad I have one...



*Whoosh* ...the sound of that comment going right over my head.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:
			
		

> *Whoosh* ...the sound of that comment going right over my head.


Me, kissing a lobster... I'm thinking it's not be the way you wanted to see the forum portrayed.


----------



## Ice Queen

Well I could do with some reputation points (what for???) so I will now post the picture of the grey haired old lady helping to split a wheel at a rally.  Honestly I don't feel that old!


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:
			
		

> Me, kissing a lobster... I'm thinking it's not be the way you wanted to see the forum portrayed.



Naaa, I like that pic BC.  I think of FF as wild and funny and that pic portrays both.  

IQ: I bumped up your rep points, but have a feeling I saw that pic somewhere before.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Since I'm usually the one BEHIND the camera, I don't have too many of me. 
This one will work, just put a little gray in the beard and a WHOLE BUNCH of gray in the hair.


----------



## Doc

Good one TC!  

Boy can I relate to the graying issue.  I swear my barber adds gray when I see the pile of hair when he's done with me.  It didn't look THAT gray on my head.


----------



## Ice Queen

Yep, doc, you caught me out, it was the one I originally wanted to post on this post, but it was during the time that I could not add photos, so I eventually put it on another post, but being desperate for rep. points I thought I might get away with adding it again!!  What do I want rep. points for anyway??!!


----------



## Doc

No problem Ice.  You want rep points to show how popular you are on ForumsForums.  The more the better.  I encourage all members to pass out rep points when anyone posts something you like.   
As you gain points you gain rep point power; which means when you give rep points your giving 4 or 6 instead of 1.  
For example, Bob has a high reputation (200+).  Bobs points along with his total number of posts go together to give him a rep point power of 11.  So now when he gives out rep points he gives out 11 each time.  Heck, until this post I didn't realize Bob has higher rep power than I do .....but he earned it.   (Good job Bob!!!!!)
So, to sum up, Ice, the higher your rep points the more rep point power you have.  You can view your rep point power, and you rep, in your user_cp.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Doc said:
			
		

> Good one TC!
> 
> Boy can I relate to the graying issue. I swear my barber adds gray when I see the pile of hair when he's done with me. It didn't look THAT gray on my head.


Pile of hair?  At least you have enough hair to make a pile!  At least gray hair can be colored! 
Bonehead


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Doc said:
			
		

> No problem Ice. You want rep points to show how popular you are on ForumsForums. The more the better. I encourage all members to pass out rep points when anyone posts something you like.
> As you gain points you gain rep point power; which means when you give rep points your giving 4 or 6 instead of 1.
> For example, Bob has a high reputation (200+). Bobs points along with his total number of posts go together to give him a rep point power of 11. So now when he gives out rep points he gives out 11 each time. Heck, until this post I didn't realize Bob has higher rep power than I do .....but he earned it.  (Good job Bob!!!!!)
> So, to sum up, Ice, the higher your rep points the more rep point power you have. You can view your rep point power, and you rep, in your user_cp.


 
I'm working on getting negative rep points.  Then when I take points away from someone they will actually gain some!   Time to change my avatar again!


----------



## mbsieg

I think this thread needs a bump....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Here is me. I hope I get some good points for this.


----------



## Bobcat

Sometimes I feel stuck in a hole surrounded by bullshit and jackasses. But maybe I can get a few points out of it.


----------



## Bobcat

Of course there are good days, too.


----------



## mbsieg

I think we need REAL pics of members after all this avatar stuff.......


----------



## Bobcat

No thanks. Your avatar is enough, we don't need to see a full size image!


----------



## mbsieg

Hows this???????


----------



## mtntopper

I look like my avatar pic..... Actually maybe little better....


----------



## mtntopper

mbsieg said:


> Hows this???????


 
If this is you both green gates will be locked tight from now on.... You need to get a life like the rest of us.....


----------



## Bobcat

mbsieg said:


> Hows this???????



Mein Gott, it's the most hideous thing I've ever seen. No, wait. I've seen SnoOps in person!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I READ THAT! GB.  OH sorry about that.


----------



## California

WTF??? Have you guys all gone nuts?


Who's going to be the first to use that swirled photo of the guy they arrested in Thailand?


----------



## Bobcat

California said:


> WTF??? Have you guys all gone nuts?



What, you think 'convicted' looks good?   



California said:


> Who's going to be the first to use that swirled photo of the guy they arrested in Thailand?



???


----------



## Doc

GB overload.   Everyone looks like gatorboy to me.  I think I need another drink!    It's getting scary in here.


----------



## pirate_girl

oh my..
Well, I'm glad I had the balls to post a pic of myself.
or was that a bad thing to do?
Time will tell......
yikes..


----------



## pirate_girl

I was a step behind you Big Dog, my apologies..
k....
again....
















in various stages over the last 2-3 years..
are these acceptable?


----------



## Big Dog

Your in and thanks!!


----------



## California

pirate_girl said:


> again....
> 
> are these acceptable?


They look fine.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> in various stages over the last 2-3 years..
> are these acceptable?




Yes, now we know who we be talking to.  Good pics and and welcome, I don't think I was around the day you came on board.  I am not around here much but that is what I tell my other half???


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Yes, now we know who we be talking to. Good pics and and welcome, I don't think I was around the day you came on board. I am not around here much but that is what I tell my other half???


haha!!
Thanks!!
Today was my first day.
I think I'm posting too much for being a newbie... if I come across too strong, I want people to tell me, then I'll tone it down a bit.
I really like it here.
Nice forum and nice people.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

No youre not comming across 'too strong'. Just glad youre enjoying the place!


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> No youre not comming across 'too strong'. Just glad youre enjoying the place!


I am!
Hi Dead Sushi type person..


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Hi Dead Sushi type person..


 
 you want me to type 'person'?


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> you want me to type 'person'?


ha!
that was a typo and you know it.
ok.. here goes; I _meant _to say...
thank you _Deadly _Sushi type person.
But you can still type person if you like.. 
I like to be ontop of things usually, most times, I'm not...
(embarrassed slightly).. that's slightly.. hehe


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Well we are just glad ya joined.  
So, how did you find FF?


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Well we are just glad ya joined.
> So, how did you find FF?


 
I just Googled chat forums, but was looking for those that were friendly and not full of crap with people fighting or acting like jerks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Having said that, I'll say good night and wish you all a happy tomorrow, because I can't find a thread for saying good bye lol
Nighties!!
Sleep tight


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> I just Googled chat forums, but was looking for those that were friendly and not full of crap with people fighting or acting like jerks.



Oops, sure you found the right place?   But it's 99% friendly banter around here.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Ok here I am.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres a picture of me and the wife 13 years ago.


----------



## California

bobpierce said:


> was looking for those that were friendly and not full of crap with people fighting or acting like jerks.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, sure you found the right place?
Click to expand...




pirate_girl said:


> .... across too strong, I want people to tell me


Dang, Bob, you stole my line.

pirate_girl, don't worry about it. Just when you think you made a post that might have been a little over the top by any reasonable standard, one of the regulars will come along and astonish you with ... well, ... indescribable excess. Watch and see.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Ive changed but the wife other than skin tone and hair color has not!  Now theres just more of me to love.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Pirate Girl.  You go girl!


----------



## Doc

Good pic PG and SO.  
So now we see who Big Al affectionately refers to as mouse ear Mike.  

Okay, we have a lot of other new members to our forums.  How about a posting a pic of yourself here?  You can do it!!!!!!


----------



## BoneheadNW

thcri said:


> Yes, now we know who we be talking to.  Good pics and and welcome, I don't think I was around the day you came on board.  I am not around here much but that is what I tell my other half???


Only to the tune of over 3300 posts!  By the way Murph, is that Mr Haney in your avatar?
Bonehead


----------



## bczoom

pirate_girl said:


> and not full of crap with people fighting or acting like jerks.


Damn... I resemble that.  Does that mean I have to leave or ban myself?


----------



## Tractors4u

Here I am in Baghdad, February 2007.


----------



## Doc

Good pic T4u.  

Feel free to share other pictures of Iraq in our photos forum.  TIA!!!!!


----------



## Cityboy

pirate_girl said:


> I was a step behind you Big Dog, my apologies..
> k....
> again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in various stages over the last 2-3 years..
> are these acceptable?


 
What happend to the pic's? I can't see-um?? I just see white squares and red X's


----------



## Doc

I can ... they are in your quote also.


----------



## jbrumberg

Since a lot of you are posting pictures of yourself I guess I will embarrass myself and add one of me doing something I do year round despite the weather  . I am now 30 pounds lighter than I was in this picture.  Jay


----------



## Dargo

That's a nice big green egg you have there.


----------



## jbrumberg

Dargo said:


> That's a nice big green egg you have there.


 
Dargo:

It appears that you appreciate a finer cooker . After over 25 years of grilling, barbecuing, and smoking with Webers until my wife bought me the BGE for the holidays.  I haven't used my Webers since except to light the charcoal chimney.  I take my grilling, barbecuing, and smoking seriously .  The first thing I dig out after a snow storm is my cooking area.  Jay


----------



## bczoom

Hey, he has a blue one too!!! (and a blue truck and blue snow and ...)   

OK, what's the scoop about this cooker?  Can you start a new thread and tell us about it?


----------



## jbrumberg

bczoom:  Can do, will do, did do .  Thank you for the suggestion .


----------



## Gatorboy

bczoom said:


> Hey, he has a blue one too!!! (and a blue truck and blue snow and ...)



I corrected the white balance on both, and straightened the image a bit on the second one -- this should look more natural:


----------



## bczoom

Thanks GB.

Hey Jay, you may want to check/adjust the white balance on your camera.


----------



## Gatorboy

Snowcat Operations said:


> Ok here I am.



Remember the picture that was taken right after that, you know the one I jumped into the shot?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL.  How did you get out of that mine shaft?????!!!!!


----------



## Cityboy

Doc said:


> I can ... they are in your quote also.


 
Must be my work PC?? I'll check on my home PC later. Some pics don't show up on my work station for some reason.


----------



## thcri RIP

BoneheadNW said:


> Only to the tune of over 3300 posts!  By the way Murph, is that Mr Haney in your avatar?
> Bonehead




Bone,

Have I got a great deal for you???  He sure acted the part great didn't he??


----------



## DaveNay

Gatorboy said:


> Remember the picture that was taken right after that, you know the one I jumped into the shot?



That was such a nice Easter Basket you two were sharing!


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:


> That was such a nice Easter Basket you two were sharing!





    Good one Dave


----------



## jbrumberg

Gatorboy: Thanks for straightening me out   a lot of people have tried !  If I remember correctly I took the snow picture through a window which may explain the blue, but I will check my settings bczoom. My wife took the other picture.  I probably looked straight to her. Jay


----------



## Dargo

DaveNay said:


> That was such a nice Easter Basket you two were sharing!



Dammit Dave, you snapped the pic when I was behind the shed taking a leak!


----------



## Gatorboy

That was one wild day!   Lobster kissin' behind the bushes and crazy Doc getting that wicked sunburn up on the roof.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Take the lobster out of Brians hands and it looks like he could be kissing something else


----------



## thcri RIP

Gatorboy said:


> That was one wild day!   Lobster kissin' behind the bushes and crazy Doc getting that wicked sunburn up on the roof.




Thank God we are only seeing Doc's upper  half


----------



## BoneheadNW

Hey GB, is that a giant zit on your lip?   Nice haircut by the way.  Wish I had enough hair for a cut like that.
Bone


----------



## Deadly Sushi

_



That was such a nice Easter Basket you two were sharing!

Click to expand...

_ 
_I was in the truck.  _


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This looks like as good a place as any to jump in and show you guys my mug shot so you can put a face to all those smarta$$ one-liners I tend to give.

taken 3 1/2 yrs ago


----------



## bczoom

At least you could have taken that binky out of your mouth for the pic...


----------



## BoneheadNW

It's nice to see that your mom lets you hold your younger brother like that! 
Bone


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

A fine canuck boy!  Where's your toque?  You're missing the little rash across your brow from the helmet! Eh!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Groomerguy.  From your posts I pictured you as an old fart!  Nice to see your doing a fine job at at raising the little guy!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowcat Operations said:


> Groomerguy.  From your posts I pictured you as an old fart!  Nice to see your doing a fine job at at raising the little guy!



Naw, I'm just a young pup! I'm only 30 yrs old.  Been involved with our snow club since I was around 12-13 doing trail work.  Operated the groomer since 15yrs old.  So I might be a bit young but been doing it for a while now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bczoom said:


> At least you could have taken that binky out of your mouth for the pic...


----------



## Gatorboy

BoneheadNW said:


> Hey GB, is that a giant zit on your lip?



That would be a stogie.


----------



## Av8r3400

GB, if that's you (I assume it is), that is just how I pictured you, complete w/Mohawk.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> are these acceptable?



Umm, yeah, LOL
Welcome to FF


----------



## rico304

Av8r3400 said:


> GB, if that's you (I assume it is), that is just how I pictured you, complete w/Mohawk.


 
I pictured him with *Cauliflower ears  *


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> That would be a stogie


 
Goood to 'see' you! Why are you always hitting a cigar? 
Damn you! Next pic Im getting one too. >:^)


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Sometimes I feel stuck in a hole surrounded by bullshit and jackasses. But maybe I can get a few points out of it.


 I just noticed this one!!
What a nice way to wake up this morning..
With laughter..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bobpierce said:


> Sometimes I feel stuck in a hole surrounded by bullshit and jackasses. But maybe I can get a few points out of it.



Looks like you're surrounded by the remneants of an old Kirsti that has fallen apart!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

wait wait!
I have one more ..


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Geeez! You have a lot of pictures of you. I BET youre on a dateing site!!! BTW you look nice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Geeez! You have a lot of pictures of you. I BET youre on a dateing site!!! BTW you look nice.


Nooooooo I am not on a dating site.
Not now anyway.
I've had it with that crap.
Thanks for thinking I look nice in my OLD age haha


----------



## Snowcat Operations

YOU ARE NOT OLD!  47 is the best time in life to own a SHELBY Mustang!


----------



## pirate_girl

Allow me to elaborate.
I did spend about a month on E-Harmony.

   

All I got were emails and crap from these guys who were either nerdy, OBESE or desperate.
This one guy was a chef, was as big as a damn barn and owned 4 basset hounds.
NO THANKS! lol
I am happy just the way I am now.
Being widowed and single at this time of my life has taught me one thing.
I am happy being me, alone and content.
I have yet to come across a man who rings my chimes.
When he does, I'll sing be the first to sing ding dong, baby... and jump up and down.


----------



## pirate_girl

well, I edited that post and still screwed it up ^^


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Being widowed and single


Im sorry to hear. Im very very sorry.  You seem to be a great gal.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Im sorry to hear. Im very very sorry.  You seem to be a great gal.


 thanks again Sushi.
I am a good people.
It's just that life has dealt me blows, I know where I am happiest now.
With my job, my family and my sanity.
It's my cozy little place.
This forum has been like a godsend for me.
Now I don't have to read books and watch shitty television during idle moments.
I can log in here and bug everyone!! :StickOutT


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Youre a sweetie! Youre not 'bugging' anyone.  Glad youre here. *HUUUUUUUG*..... *pinch*


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Youre a sweetie! Youre not 'bugging' anyone.  Glad youre here. *HUUUUUUUG*..... *pinch*


 
















Ouch!!
do it again


----------



## Cityboy

pirate_girl said:


> Ouch!!
> do it again


 
Get a room you two!


----------



## Big Dog

Cityboy said:


> Get a room you two!



I was thinking the same thing but I refrained from saying it ........... the shell is broken now ...........


----------



## BoneheadNW

Deadly Sushi said:


> Youre a sweetie! Youre not 'bugging' anyone.  Glad youre here. *HUUUUUUUG*..... *pinch*


 


			
				Deadly Sushi said:
			
		

> BTW you look nice


After your comment about Hot Lips, this isn't the biggest compliment in the world. 
Bonehead


----------



## pirate_girl

ok... I'll put a few back for crying out loud.
lol

Here.. tame.. proper.. me 















Amsterdam-2001 ^^


----------



## Bobcat

Good.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Tame and propper in Amsterdam??? seems a contridiction


----------



## pirate_girl

Bulldog1401 said:


> Tame and propper in Amsterdam??? seems a contridiction


I was strictly a tourist.
Not there to purchase anything questionable.


----------



## Bobcat

Ha!


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Ha!


argh! :StickOutT


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Pirate GIRL  WHAT THE hell.  I blinked and all those *HOT* pictures of you were gone.. What happened?  Dont do that again!


----------



## Hutchman

Now, that is just wrong! Members should have to agree before any pics can be deleted!


----------



## thcri RIP

So obviously I missed something again


----------



## RedRocker

thcri said:


> So obviously I missed something again


 
Same here.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ok how did Big Al sneak away from not posting his photo?  

Come on Al! We want to see you before and after you loose all that weight!


----------



## mbsieg

Deadly Sushi said:


> Ok how did Big Al sneak away from not posting his photo?
> 
> Come on Al! We want to see you before and after you loose all that weight!


Squishi there is a photo of Al somewhere!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

where is this illusive photo???


----------



## BigAl RIP

Deadly Sushi said:


> Ok how did Big Al sneak away from not posting his photo?
> 
> Come on Al! We want to see you before and after you loose all that weight!


 
 When I am all done losing wieght , I will post a before and then a after shot posing with a few   Panamaian/Caribbean lady friends !   .Then all you got to do is figure out which one is my wife !


----------



## DaveNay

BigAl said:


> Then all you got to do is figure out which one is my wife !



As long as YOU remember which one is your wife, everything will be OK.


----------



## Bobcat

Deadly Sushi said:


> where is this illusive photo???



I found a picture of BigA and the Mrs at their Panama hideaway.


----------



## cowgirl

rep points please.  me and my boyfriend in WI last may.


----------



## Dargo

Okay, rep points from me and, if I may say so, you two make a great looking couple.


----------



## Trakternut

Here I am as of last summer. My neighbor shot this of me while I was play...........uhhh........*WORKING*...yeah, that's it!  Working in the alley behind our garages.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

That photo is just a TAD small.  



> rep points please. me and my boyfriend in WI last may.


 
hey he looks a little like the 5th Doctor from Doctor Who!


----------



## Doc

Sure cowgirl I'll give you some rep points.  Good pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowgirl, I will sure send you some rep points.  What part of Wisconsin where you in?  


Dang Cowgirl, I can't give you any rep points.  I have to give some to others first.  Oh yeah and one other, that dude standing next to you is one lucky guy.  You best tell him that too   


murph


----------



## Bobcat

cowgirl said:


> rep points please.  me and my boyfriend in WI last may.



I gave you points for your picture, then took some away for including a picture of you boyfriend. 








Just kidding about the 'took some away' part. Looks like I gave you points recently, so I gotta go spread some more around


----------



## thcri RIP

bobpierce said:


> I gave you points for your picture, then took some away for including a picture of you boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding about the 'took some away' part. Looks like I gave you points recently, so I gotta go spread some more around








Bob, can we swap points and then we both would be able to give cowgirl some??


----------



## Bobcat

OK, but you've got to say 'Kristis are the coolest kats' without cracking a smile.


----------



## thcri RIP

bobpierce said:


> OK, but you've got to say 'Kristis are the coolest kats' without cracking a smile.




I already gave you your points.  I can't remember if it was the Kristi's that PG said were nothing but a bathtub on tracks or if it was another kat.  Actually to me any of them would be kewl cause I don't have anything.


----------



## Spiffy1

bobpierce said:


> OK, but you've got to say 'Kristis are the coolest kats' without cracking a smile.


 
OK "Kristis are the coolest kats."

What do I get?


----------



## Bobcat

The deep satisfaction of knowing that you are a shrewd judge of fine machinery. Unfortunately, that's all you get...for now. 



_I'll do a little more spreading later tonight and get back to ya._


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> OK "Kristis are the coolest kats."
> 
> What do I get?


 
Ill give ya points since BOB cant. You owe me Bob.


----------



## Spiffy1

Thanks Sushi!



> The deep satisfaction of knowing that you are a shrewd judge of fine machinery.


 
Don't think I've ever been called that before!


----------



## Spiffy1

cowgirl said:


> me and my boyfriend in WI last may.


 
Almost forgot; that is a great picture cowgirl.


----------



## Ironman

This is me. Sushi can verify this.


----------



## Bobcat

How does Sushi know what you look like? Did you meet up with him so he could feel your 'muscle'?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> This is me. Sushi can verify this.


 
Ahhhhh....... yeeeeeeeaaaaah....... you keep sipping on that happy juice buddy.    

Unless you been ingesting a cup of steroids regular and often I dont think I remember you lookin' like that.


----------



## cowgirl

To: Spiffy1, thcri, bobpierce, and Doc.
thank you for the points and sweet comments.  You are all sweethearts!

Thcri, the photo was taken in winter, WI. My bf's family has a cabin on Flambeau lake.


----------



## naturerules1

cowgirl said:


> To: Spiffy1, thcri, bobpierce, and Doc.
> thank you for the points and sweet comments. You are all sweethearts!
> 
> Thcri, the photo was taken in winter, WI. My bf's family has a cabin on Flambeau lake.


 
In Winter,.... looked like the summer to me!
Just kidding I am from the county right below Winter, (RUSK) Been to Winter many times. I have been down the Flambeau River in canoes and have been to "the point" in Flambeau Lake swimming. I like the Rusk County Park too, we used to go there on our bikes to fish below the dam.
Moved from Wisconsin in March of 06 to Alaska.
Robert


----------



## Dargo

Ironchef said:


> This is me. Sushi can verify this.



You're Gregg Valentino?!


----------



## RedRocker

That's a lot different from your avitar pic.


----------



## Dargo

cowgirl said:


> To: Spiffy1, thcri, bobpierce, and Doc.
> thank you for the points and sweet comments.  You are all sweethearts!
> 
> Thcri, the photo was taken in winter, WI. My bf's family has a cabin on Flambeau lake.



Gee, thanks....I make the first comment, even give the first rep points, but do I get mentioned...no.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Dargo said:


> Gee, thanks....I make the first comment, even give the first rep points, but do I get mentioned...no.


Same here!  I think what we have here is a clear case of discrimination!  Does anyone have the phone number for O.J's dream team?
Bone


----------



## cowgirl

boneheadnw and dargo I didn't forget you, I just had a very special thank you for you guys. Thank you both.     


Naturerules,

I love the WI area.  The area is great for snowmobiles and ATV's.  We have rode into Rusk county several times.


----------



## cowgirl

I also owe a big thank you to Deadly Sushi and bulldog.


----------



## Big Dog

cowgirl said:


> I also owe a big thank you to Deadly Sushi and bulldog.



That would be Big Dog .............. 

very early contributor to the rep pool .............


----------



## rback33

OK, so I will throw in a pic of me with the better half for those that have not seen my pic in another thread....This was last fall at a party some friends through.... She was in a happy place... I would have been happier had I not been 4 weeks post op from shoulder surgery.. hence the black strap of the sling...


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> I also owe a big thank you to Deadly Sushi and bulldog.


 
Youre welcome Ma'am  



> OK, so I will throw in a pic of me with the better half for those that have not seen my pic in another thread....


 
Hey you look a little like my buddy from high school. He was pretty good with the ladies too. Looks like so are you!!!


----------



## BoneheadNW

Big Dog said:


> That would be Big Dog ..............
> 
> very early contributor to the rep pool .............



You sure that's not gene pool?  
Bone


----------



## cowgirl

Shoot I can't get this right.  So thank you to everyone who gave me rep points.  

Sorry big dog.  Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoneheadNW

cowgirl said:


> Shoot I can't get this right.  So thank you to everyone who gave me rep points.
> 
> Sorry big dog.  Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!



Cowgirl, don't worry about insulting anyone here, least of all Big Dog.  He's just a large, funny man who totes around a shotgun!
Bonehead


----------



## cowgirl

oh well in that case, im not worried. thanks bonehead.


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> That would be Big Dog ..............
> 
> very early contributor to the rep pool .............





    I was wondering who bulldog was      Cowgirl if I could give you rep points again I would


----------



## Bulldog1401

Big Dog said:


> That would be Big Dog ..............
> 
> very early contributor to the rep pool .............



As well as Bulldog. I also sent rep points...


----------



## rback33

Deadly Sushi said:


> Youre welcome Ma'am
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you look a little like my buddy from high school. He was pretty good with the ladies too. Looks like so are you!!!




Thanks Sush! Funny thing is... everywhere I go I look like someone they know... Is that good or bad?


----------



## Doc

rback33 said:


> Thanks Sush! Funny thing is... everywhere I go I look like someone they know... Is that good or bad?



  Or .... you get around but have a very bad memory.   

rback33 and cowgirl started a couples trend and I gave you both rep points for it.  How about it guys and gals?   Any other brave souls who will post a pic of yourself with your SO / Better Half ....or whatever you want to call them.  
Rep points for all who post couples pics.  I encourage other members to also give them rep points to make it worth their while to post them.

BH, before you ask, NO I don't believe your pic counts as a couples pic .....unless you guys share a home together (and the fire house doesn't count).


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks doc.


----------



## rback33

cowgirl said:


> Thanks doc.



Ditto from me!

I figure people would rather see her than my ugly mug anyway...


----------



## Bulldog1401

Big Dog shown here at the annual "kill and prepare your own Bar-B-Q meal event.


----------



## Bobcat

Sumpins not right about that post. He's from W PA, which is a lot like WV. They don't kill what they can just pick up off of the side of the road.


----------



## Big Dog

That photo was taken when I lived in Loozyana, and everyone knows nuttin goes to waste in the bayou state, shot or found!

BTW ......... thats excellent shooting form being exhibited by me ...............


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> BTW ......... thats excellent shooting form being exhibited by me ...............


 
And how IS your eye from the recoil from the shotgun?


----------



## fogtender

Bulldog1401 said:


> Big Dog shown here at the annual "kill and prepare your own Bar-B-Q meal event.


 
I like how the guy behind you is using what looks like his shotgun barrel as a cane and has the end stuck in the ground... Or is he getting "Extra" plugs to get a better pattern to out shoot you?


----------



## American Woman

Redneck and I at the beach in Bradenton at sunset.
Rep points?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

ehhhhh..... its an ocean or big lake with two bobbers. Need something better for rep points.


----------



## Big Dog

fogtender said:


> I like how the guy behind you is using what looks like his shotgun barrel as a cane and has the end stuck in the ground... Or is he getting "Extra" plugs to get a better pattern to out shoot you?



You've obviously not shot too much competitive skeet. I guarantee you that barrel end is not on the ground. Skeeters use pads fastened to their laces to rest the barrel on when they are not shooting.


----------



## Bobcat

Sushi, as a legal, law abiding resident of the great city of Chicago, probably has limited experience shooting, but a great deal of experience in being shot at!


----------



## American Woman

Deadly Sushi said:


> ehhhhh..... its an ocean or big lake with two bobbers. Need something better for rep points.


 
   I know, I know  
It's the east coast ocean! I will post another picture, and maybe you will 
recognize us as the "bobbers"


----------



## Bulldog1401

Gosh I hope she is skinny dipping!!


----------



## American Woman

Ok.....here we are on our front porch with the kids Thanksgiving in 06


----------



## cowgirl

Looks like you have a great family AW.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Looks like a group of folks I would love to have a nice afternoon with!


----------



## American Woman

Thanks y'all .......uhhhhh....rep points?  I still can't get in the men's locker room !


----------



## Bobcat

Of course not. You're a goil!


----------



## Cowboyjg

Deadly Sushi said:


> Looks like a group of folks I would love to have a nice afternoon with!


 
Wouldn't that be like a Woody Allen version of "Guess who's coming to dinner"..?



American Woman said:


> Thanks y'all .......uhhhhh....rep points? I still can't get in the men's locker room !


 
Ur awefully anxious to get into MLR....Is there a dark side we're not yet familiar with..?


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Thanks y'all .......uhhhhh....rep points?  I still can't get in the men's locker room !



 I am with cowboy on this one... I mean.. PG showed us her other side... I didn't take you as being the MLR type.... I have been wrong before.... OTOH we know you peak over Red's shoulder...


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Ok.....here we are on our front porch with the kids Thanksgiving in 06





So what is with the peace signs


----------



## American Woman

bobpierce said:


> Of course not. You're a goil!


I'm sure there's other goils in there 
Redneck hides in there, and I don't like it when I don't know where he is


----------



## Doc

American Woman said:


> Thanks y'all .......uhhhhh....rep points?  I still can't get in the men's locker room !



I just bumped your rep points.  So you really want in the MLR.  I know a guy who can fix you up ......me.  PM me, but be careful what you ask for .....you just might get it and MORE!


----------



## rback33

Doc said:


> I just bumped your rep points.  So you really want in the MLR.  I know a guy who can fix you up ......me.  PM me, but be careful what you ask for .....you just might get it and MORE!



Oh yeah.. consider yerself warned AW....


----------



## American Woman

I'm chickening out now!


----------



## Bobcat

When you get there, I'm thinking your sig line may throw a little cold water on their party.  But then again, probably do the same in the LLR!


----------



## American Woman

Ya'll need a little cold water thrown on ya outside the MLR sometimes


----------



## rback33

bobpierce said:


> When you get there, I'm thinking your sig line may throw a little cold water on their party.  But then again, probably do the same in the LLR!




Yeah... I was kinda basing my thoughts on the sig line too.. 

I must also admit that I wonder what goes on in the LLR... seeing what happens on some sites my wife frequents....


----------



## Bobcat

There was some kinda booboo recently. I was cruising through new posts, and viola, I was in the LLR! Bit tamer than I expected, considering at least one of the inhabitants! 

Got outa there quick though. Felt the need for closure, to express myself, and to knit all day long! 





Uh, oh. PGs on...


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> There was some kinda booboo recently. I was cruising through new posts, and viola, I was in the LLR! Bit tamer than I expected, considering at least one of the inhabitants!
> 
> Got outa there quick though. Flelt the need for closure, to express myself, and to knit all day long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uh, oh. PGs on*...


bwahahaha!!!
Hey Bobcat!


----------



## Bobcat

What, who,  me?


----------



## rback33

bobpierce said:


> There was some kinda booboo recently. I was cruising through new posts, and viola, I was in the LLR! Bit tamer than I expected, considering at least one of the inhabitants!
> 
> Got outa there quick though. Felt the need for closure, to express myself, and to knit all day long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, oh. PGs on...




 I about freaked out the other day.. I logged on to the net and opened up my bookmark and scrolled down... the MLR was missing... but the LLR was there... in hindsight I shoulda tried to sneak in. In the end I realized I was on the road and it did not recognize my new IP I guess and I had to log in... never seen it since 

What cracks me up about my the place my wife goes is that she embellishes some things slightly, but yet WON'T tell some of the outlandish things she HAS done...


----------



## American Woman

My sig line is a link to a big production that is done in this little cattle and agriculture place that no one has heard of. I think it’s cool


----------



## American Woman

What cracks me up about my the place my wife goes is that she embellishes some things slightly, but yet WON'T tell some of the outlandish things she HAS done...[/quote]
"Ladies" don't tell all......it keeps y'all wondering  Not all of are "ladies" 
That would be your company in the MLR


----------



## pirate_girl

I frequent the MLR, and I am a lady- as well as being a WOOooooooooooooooooooooooman....


----------



## American Woman

* oops  *


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> I frequent the MLR, and I am a lady- as well as being a WOOooooooooooooooooooooooman....



Oh that is SOO true...


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> So what is with the peace signs


 
They are supposed to be horns!
He's taller than the rest of us so there's no telling what he's up to


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> I frequent the MLR, and I am a lady- as well as being a WOOooooooooooooooooooooooman....


 
and the new avatar is almost as cute as you are....


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> and the new avatar is almost as cute as you are....



Crap! I meant to comment on that too and forgot. so...


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I frequent the MLR, and I am a lady- as well as being a WOOooooooooooooooooooooooman....




Why does it be that the Ladies here,(I did say Ladies) get to go into the MLR but the men(pervs)don't get in the LLR?   Not that there would be any reason that I would want to go in the LLR but asking for the other guys here


----------



## Doc

Murph, maybe they need a guy in there to keep an eye on things.  Do you volunteer?


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:


> Murph, maybe they need a guy in there to keep an eye on things.  Do you volunteer?



Doc, seriously I was just asking for the  other guys      I have no desire to go in there.  I just don't think I could handle the monthly conversations that go on in there. 

Ask Sushi


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Hey man.... dont look at me!


----------



## RedRocker

Shoot, I don't even know where they're talking about.


----------



## cowgirl

> Why does it be that the Ladies here,(I did say Ladies) get to go into the MLR but the men(pervs)don't get in the LLR?  Not that there would be any reason that I would want to go in the LLR but asking for the other guys here


 
Heck, I can't get in either room.


----------



## thcri RIP

cowgirl said:


> Heck, I can't get in either room.



Cowgirl,  all you have to do is send me $100.00 for each room or $175.00 for both rooms and I can get you in.  



Or you can do like the rest of us and just ask Doc to let you in.


murph


----------



## cowgirl

> Cowgirl, all you have to do is send me $100.00 for each room or $175.00 for both rooms and I can get


 
your funny


----------



## BoneheadNW

Just check under the stall door before you enter.  No one likes being surprised.

By the way, what happened to this thread?  Seems like it's been hijacked.
Bone


----------



## Bobcat

Send me $50, your ATM pin number, and the keys to your car and I'll set you up.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Would you trust this guy in the LLR?
Bone


----------



## Big Dog

cowgirl said:


> Heck, I can't get in either room.



You can now .......... 

BTW ........ There is a MLR room that is men only just like the LLR is ladies only. The "Adult, Photos and Jokes" is for both!


----------



## cowgirl

you guys are funny.



> Send me $50, your ATM pin number, and the keys to your car and I'll set you up.


 
Ok i sent you a IOU on the $50.  Hmmm pin number well that wont get you anywhere.  As for my car well after you pay the mechanic then you can have the keys.

And for the record I would not want to go into the MLR.  I grew up with 2 older brothers, I have a good idea what goes on in there.


----------



## Spiffy1

cowgirl said:


> I have a good idea what goes on in there.


 
You're right, not worth it: only half as graphic as girl locker talk!


----------



## thcri RIP

cowgirl said:


> I have a good idea what goes on in there.




What goes on in there


----------



## thcri RIP

BoneheadNW said:


> Would you trust this guy in the LLR?
> Bone




Only if they think he is sexy, so yeah I guess they would.


----------



## BoneheadNW

thcri said:


> Only if they think he is sexy, so yeah I guess they would.



Oh, you mean like this?


Sorry Murph.
Bone


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> *Why does it be that the Ladies here,(I did say Ladies) get to go into the MLR* but the men(pervs)don't get in the LLR?  Not that there would be any reason that I would want to go in the LLR but asking for the other guys here


Because I understand men better than most women 
I like them better too.


----------



## rback33

Big Dog said:


> You can now ..........
> 
> BTW ........ There is a MLR room that is men only just like the LLR is ladies only. The "Adult, Photos and Jokes" is for both!



As far as I know I think there IS one woman in the MLR...Honestly.. if they can handle it, I don't care if they are there... kinda like women reporters in the sports teams locker rooms


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> As far as I know I think there IS one woman in the MLR...Honestly.. if they can handle it, I don't care if they are there... *kinda like women reporters in the sports teams locker rooms*


 
Does that mean I can slap bums as I walk by, or flick ya with a towel?


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> Does that mean I can slap bums as I walk by, or flick ya with a towel?


 
who you calling a BUM!?!and I don't care who gets flicked with a towel, as long as it's not me...


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> who you calling a BUM!?!and I don't care who gets flicked with a towel, as long as it's not me...




I really think she meant BUNS not Bums??  If so I don't know why she just didn't come out and say "Slap A$$s on the way.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok, slap a$$e$ on the way!..
hehe


----------



## thcri RIP

Now if I was in a women's locker room I would be more of lite pinching type guy      I am told women don't like to be slapped  ?????????


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> Does that mean I can slap bums as I walk by, or flick ya with a towel?



 Hell, you can play on the team if you like


----------



## pirate_girl

Some of you should update in here.
I don't know what a lot of you look like!

P.S.    I hate my nose in this photo..


----------



## Trakternut

You gots a cute  nose!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> You gots a cute nose!


Thanks Monte Cristo.
Certain angles make it look awful.

I actually went back through this thread today and saved anyones pics to my documents so I could memorize faces.
Call me weird, but that's important to me- to know what someone looks like.
I still say Working Woman needs to post a pic.
If not, she'll be like "Wilson" on Home Improvement, or is that The Invisible Woman?


----------



## Trakternut

It is nice to have a face to put with a name. It's also fun to see pix of people you've been chatting with for awhile and see if your mental image is even close to the real person. Most times, mine is wayyy off!
  I thought Sushi looked like a suave, debonair sort of guy, until his pic was posted.  He looks like a reg'lar mook, like me!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> *It is nice to have a face to put with a name*. It's also fun to see pix of people you've been chatting with for awhile and see if your mental image is even close to the real person. Most times, mine is wayyy off!
> I thought Sushi looked like a suave, debonair sort of guy, until his pic was posted. He looks like a reg'lar mook, like me!


 
*Yup, sure is.*
Hey Sushi is a cutie patootie pie lol

I've been on other forums where people NEVER post a photo.
It drives me nuts!!


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> <snip>
> Call me weird,
> <snip>



Errr, ok.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Errr, ok.








 wanna go divin' Bobcat??
Hmmmmmmmmmm???  haha


----------



## American Woman

Here's my face


----------



## sports850

Might as well join in , this is me and the little dude at a wiggles concert , must be getting old when the only live band I've seen in the last year is the wiggles , twice ....


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Here's my face


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
Cory!!  
Thanks sweetheart!!
You just made me smile a mile wide 
Very, very pretty!
Glad to see a bigger view of you. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Awwwwww Sports!!
That is one sweet pic!


----------



## American Woman

Thanks PG! I don't like my nose either....
Sport, your little man looks like his Daddy!
Hey this is fun....


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Thanks PG! *I don't like my nose either*....
> Sport, your little man looks like his Daddy!
> Hey this is fun....


 God are we women ever happy with our looks?
The answer: No  haha..
By the way, feel free to take the scissors to my hair ma dear, I need a trim and possibly a dye job.
I've got 4 white hairs that keep appearing right on the front of my bangs.
They get ripped out regularly, but keep coming back.


----------



## American Woman

I'd have to have some really long sissors, or a lot of money.
Trackternut keeps asking for a haircut and I have to keep reminding him he has NO hair


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> I'd have to have some really long *sissors, or a lot of money.*
> *Trackternut keeps asking for a haircut* and I have to keep reminding him he has NO hair


Do you have a buffer?
Shine that dome sister! LOL
Mr. Clean (he's going to kill me when he sees this) lol!!!


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> Do you have a buffer?
> Shine that dome sister! LOL
> Mr. Clean (he's going to kill me when he sees this) lol!!!


Naw! He knows he's better looking than Mr Clean


----------



## sports850

Thank's AW and PG , it's one of my favourite photo's .

AW , nothing wrong with your nose , you look *WOW *


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> Very, very pretty!
> Glad to see a bigger view of you. lol



NO DOUBT!  Great pic ................


----------



## American Woman

Thanks ya'll, your good for my ego (and nose)


----------



## urednecku

Hay AW, I got an idea. PG and TRAKTERNUT both want their hair done. We have never been to Ohio or North Dakota. Maybe you can get a couple more hair-dos on the way, charge them enough for the *GAS*, & there is our vacation!!


----------



## urednecku

Ok, I don't know how I got talked into this, I hope I don't break any monitors with this ugly mug. But the sugar-lump on my lap mabe will make up for it. It's about the best picture I got. This was taken the day I got my new Kubota, & I think my baby was proud as I was.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sweet Redneck!!
The both of ya!!


----------



## American Woman

_*That is my favorite picture!!!  *_


----------



## Doc

Good ones all.  Rep points for all who posted pics today, very good pics to I must say!!!    If I missed any of you just PM me.


----------



## RedRocker

That would be me on the left.


----------



## Cowboyjg

There is no question in *my* mind...

However, you are stubbier than I suspected...


----------



## sports850

RedRocker said:


> That would be me on the left.


 
OK , I've got to bite , what is the sled type thing you're standing with ?


----------



## thcri RIP

I will bring mine back up.  I do need a few rep points, no comments please though


----------



## American Woman

RedRocker you got your hair cut! I've never seen snow but I know it's cold. I can't beleive you are standing in it with just a longsleeve shirt. I would have a snow jacket, gloves, and a ski mask on.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi there Red! Cool sled thingy you got there.
What is it? lol
Looks like a mix between a bobsled and a snow mobile.

Murph, you do NOT look like Kelsey Grammer.
You're a lot more handsome with a lot more hair.


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> I will bring mine back up. I do need a few rep points, no comments please though


*Kelsey* *Grammer ?*


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hi there Red! Cool sled thingy you got there.
> What is it? lol
> Looks like a mix between a bobsled and a snow mobile.
> 
> Murph, you do NOT look like Kelsey Grammer.
> You're a lot more handsome with a lot more hair.




Thank you, the Kelsey pic was a photo shop that I think DaveNay did.


murph


----------



## Doc

Good ones RR & Kelsey ...er I mean Murph!!!!    Rep points given.

PG you confuselled me.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> Hay AW, I got an idea. PG and TRAKTERNUT both want their hair done. We have never been to Ohio or North Dakota. Maybe you can get a couple more hair-dos on the way, charge them enough for the *GAS*, & there is our vacation!!


Except it would be work and not a vacation for me.....Yur just try'in to get out of paying for a real vacation!


----------



## Doc

keep trying redneck.  You can wear her down.  Let me know when yall make it to Ohio.  I'm south of PG but very reachable from I-77.


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Except it would be work and not a vacation for me.....Yur just try'in to get out of paying for a real vacation!


Nahh I'd just ask you to take a little off the top and sides Cory, then we'd go out and have _fun_, I'd show you how boring this part of Ohio is.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> keep trying redneck. You can wear her down. Let me know when yall make it to Ohio. I'm south of PG but very reachable from I-77.


I am very reachable from I-75 and SR 66, US 30...


----------



## American Woman

Somehow I  don't think anywhere I went with you would be boring .
Between the two of us we could find some trouble


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Somehow I don't think anywhere I went with you would be boring .
> Between the two of us we could find some trouble


hahaha!! I am thinking you are correct my dear...


----------



## American Woman

Doc said:


> keep trying redneck. You can wear her down. Let me know when yall make it to Ohio. I'm south of PG but very reachable from I-77.


So what kind of fun do you have Doc? Besides home repairs, mowing the lawn, and eye surgery.


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL ^^


----------



## sports850

pirate_girl said:


> hahaha!! I am thinking you are correct my dear...


 

Just make sure one of you takes the video camera so the rest of us don't miss out . Should we start a fund now to bail you both out of the lockup when you get together ?


----------



## pirate_girl

sports850 said:


> Just make sure one of you takes the video camera so the rest of us don't miss out . Should we start a fund now to bail you both out of the lockup when you get together ?


We're chicks with brains... we know how to avoid trouble, but sure...
Video would probably be very entertaining


----------



## American Woman

Bail us out???? we are not going to get caught!


----------



## RedRocker

They call them unlimited snow shovel racers, kind of a soap box derby on skis.
They used to race them at Angelfire in NM up until a few years ago. I posted me crashing the version before this one in the sports section. It was longer and white, after that crash I shortened it up to this version, first trip down the hill I flipped it end over end three times, got out of the shovel race business after that.


----------



## pirate_girl

RedRocker said:


> They call them unlimited snow shovel racers, kind of a soap box derby on skis.
> They used to race them at Angelfire in NM up until a few years ago. I posted me crashing the version before this one in the sports section. It was longer and white, after that crash I shortened it up to this version, first trip down the hill I flipped it end over end three times, got out of the shovel race business after that.


 
I'd like a link to that crash please..
It's really a cool looking piece of equipment Red.
The kids around here could get in a lot of trouble with those things with 6" of snow on the ground.


----------



## pirate_girl

These aren't FF members, but they are members of my family.

*Jeff, my oldest..this is when he went through racing school and hit the track at MIS back in '97 and almost gave his mother heart failure lol*





*Ty, the youngest .. redneck through and through I'm tellin *
*ya!*
*



*

*and finally, my grand daughter Kasey.. she just turned 6..*


----------



## American Woman

Wow....they all three look like you!


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Wow....they all three look like you!


 wait til I dig up a pic of me when I was 6 on the beach with my Aunt Rosemary..
Kasey and I are like twins.
It's almost scary lol
She's got her Nana's attitude too...


----------



## pirate_girl

See?
The stinker does look like I did at 6..


----------



## American Woman

Everyone says my daughter (32) looks like me, but I think she is a doll. She's so much prettier than me


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> See?
> The stinker does look like I did at 6..


Wow! she does!


----------



## Bobcat

American Woman said:


> Everyone says my daughter (32) looks like me, but I think she is a doll. She's so much prettier than me




Wow, two cuties!! Either of them single?


----------



## urednecku

bobpierce said:


> Wow, two cuties!! Either of them single?


 


NO, THEY ARE NOT!!!


----------



## Bobcat

Yeah, I knew at least one wasn't.


----------



## urednecku

Doc said:


> keep trying redneck. You can wear her down. Let me know when yall make it to Ohio. I'm south of PG but very reachable from I-77.


 

OK, AW. Now we got 3, sounds like Doc is in. You would only have to "work" a few min. the whole trip. And they are going to pay the gas!!! While you and PG are getting in troub....er...having fun, Doc can "show me around!"   
I'd offer to cut their hair, but I doubt I would do near as good a job as you. PG, I-75 runs about 60 miles from us. That would mean INTERSTATE ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## RedRocker

pirate_girl said:


> I'd like a link to that crash please..
> It's really a cool looking piece of equipment Red.
> The kids around here could get in a lot of trouble with those things with 6" of snow on the ground.




http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=15749


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> NO, THEY ARE NOT!!!


*There you go ruining our social life.....*


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> Everyone says my daughter (32) looks like me, but I think she is a doll. She's so much prettier than me


wow.
she's cute - and I can understand why everyone says she looks like you!  nice pic, but aren't you a little young to have a 32 YO daughter?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Wow, two cuties!! Either of them single?


 
*grabing tazer*
Down boy. Think of easy to get to earth quake thingies that you dont have to dig up.


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> wow.
> she's cute - and I can understand why everyone says she looks like you! nice pic, but aren't you a little young to have a 32 YO daughter?


 
 I was the oldest in a large poor family, and from the south. It was easier  for Daddy to marry me off at 15. One less mouth to feed. 16 months later I had my first baby. I was so hell bent on her not following in my footsteps that she still hasn't had any kids......


----------



## Bobcat

Deadly Sushi said:


> *grabing tazer*
> Down boy. Think of easy to get to earth quake thingies that you dont have to dig up.




Hey, I just called them like I saw them. Both hella cuter than your dentist!


----------



## Erik

no fun.
I've seen you reference some bad times in the past and an early first marriage, good to know life's treating you better now.

but you still don't look 47 in that picture.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Hey, I just called them like I saw them. Both hella cuter than your dentist!


 
*ZAP ZAP* My dentist is CUTE man!


----------



## American Woman

Thanks Eric....I have had a lot of lessons to learn. I hope I'm a better person for it. Redneck is my night in shinning armor  

Thanks Bob! His dentist was pretty...LOL


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> I hope I'm a better person for it. Redneck is my night in shinning armor


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Thanks Eric....I have had a lot of lessons to learn. I hope I'm a better person for it. *Redneck is my night in shinning armor  *
> 
> Thanks Bob! His dentist was pretty...LOL


*sigh*.. that is so sweet


----------



## fogtender

Deadly Sushi said:


> *ZAP ZAP* My dentist is CUTE man!


 
You dentist is a cute "Man"

OR, your dentist is cute? As in a girl that is cute...


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> wow.
> she's cute - and I can understand why everyone says she looks like you!  nice pic, but aren't you a little young to have a 32 YO daughter?




I agree!!


----------



## American Woman

fogtender said:


> You dentist is a cute "Man"
> 
> OR, your dentist is cute? As in a girl that is cute...


I thought Sushi's dentist was girl? 
So your saying she's a dude?  I'm confused.....


----------



## Doc

American Woman said:


> So what kind of fun do you have Doc? Besides home repairs, mowing the lawn, and eye surgery.



If it's boating season, it's boating!  If it's not boating season it's rather boring.  Once in a while the yacht club will have a party, or we go listen to one of the local bands, or stop at the American Legion for cheap drinks and a so so band.  

What do yall do for fun?


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> What do yall do for fun?




Shoot shit in more ways than one ................


----------



## American Woman

If you had asked me this about 15 years ago I would have said, "long trips on the motorcycle with Redneck," but _work, kids, and family obligations_ keeps us tied down. Now, we are lucky to have a babysitter for one night out.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WOW American Woman!  Your a HOTTIE!!!!!!


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> WOW American Woman!  Your a HOTTIE!!!!!!




_Psssst! Watch out for urednecku._


----------



## American Woman

bobpierce said:


> _Psssst! Watch out for urednecku._


Hey! He's aloud to say I'm a hottie
A girl needs compliments where ever she can get them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Thank you!


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Hey! He's aloud to say I'm a hottie
> A girl needs compliments where ever she can get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Precisely Cory, and you are.
Your daughter is a cutie bug too, I'd like to pinch her to pieces.


----------



## urednecku

Snowcat Operations said:


> WOW American Woman! Your a HOTTIE!!!!!!


 
Yes, she is, thank you. And she is married.


----------



## pirate_girl

*ducking from rapid gun fire*
eeeeeeeeeeek!!
LOL!!


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> Yes, she is, thank you. And she is married.




Hey there BobP, you could be getting yourself in trouble.


----------



## American Woman

Bob's not in trouble he likes me too! Redneck already got to him. PG likes me too!  (I guess Redneck hasn't gotten to her yet)
Redneck you are runining my social life!


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Bob's not in trouble he likes me too! Redneck already got to him. PG likes me too!  (I guess Redneck hasn't gotten to her yet)
> Redneck you are runining my social life!


I don't just like you, I love ya gal.
You're my partner in crime around here..


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Bob's not in trouble he likes me too! Redneck already got to him. PG likes me too!  (I guess Redneck hasn't gotten to her yet)
> Redneck you are runining my social life!


 
* What* social life? You're havin trouble keepin' up with *my *social life!!





Wait a min, if *we had* a social life, would we be hanging out here on this forum?


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> I don't just like you, I love ya gal.
> You're my partner in crime around here..


Thanks PG  
We need all the help we can get.....Just think...Rbackk 's been gone for week. He' gonna be loaded for bear when he gets back


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> * What* social life? You're havin trouble keepin' up with *my *social life!!


 
Quit'cha bragg'in


----------



## Bobcat

Yer both married. Married peoples ain't got no social life. Now us single types, we gots a social life. Why, just last night I went...well, the night before last I was out...ok, ok, two days ago I....


Damn, so this is what Sushi feels like.


----------



## American Woman

bobpierce said:


> Yer both married. Married peoples ain't got no social life. Now us single types, we gots a social life. Why, just last night I went...well, the night before last I was out...ok, ok, two days ago I....
> 
> 
> Damn, so this is what Sushi feels like.


 
*Sorry to here this Bob.....(*mine is a little better than Sushi's*)*


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Yer both married. Married peoples ain't got no social life. Now us single types, we gots a social life. *Why, just last night I went...well, the night before last I was out...ok, ok, two days ago I....*
> 
> 
> Damn, so this is what Sushi feels like.


You're forgetting someone else here!
Ahem!
.. uh... yeah..


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> You're forgetting someone else here!
> Ahem!
> .. uh... yeah..


 

*You got me!!!*


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> *You got me!!!*


 Hugs Cory..
Thanks darlin'...


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> I don't just like you, I love ya gal.
> You're my partner in crime around here..


 


both of you are trouble, but we love you both big time............and that is good trouble anyway


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> *You got me!!!*


 

Yea, American Woman, *You got me, too!  And don't you forget that!!*

Bob, I'm real sorry for ya. They say "ya get what ya pay for." Ya know Sushi is broke, having to pay for that car and all. 
Well, I pay for a lot. And I get................
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>

A lot!!!


----------



## ddrane2115

American Woman said:


> *Sorry to here this Bob.....(*mine is a little better than Sushi's*)*


 

nothing about being married should bring one down, I am and I love it!  Called you have a life, live it with passion.


----------



## ddrane2115

bobpierce said:


> Yer both married. Married peoples ain't got no social life. Now us single types, we gots a social life. Why, just last night I went...well, the night before last I was out...ok, ok, two days ago I....
> 
> 
> Damn, so this is what Sushi feels like.


 

if you got this much time to be on here, something aint right..........LOL.  just kidding, this place takes away the rusty parts of a day in the best of ways.  If I were single I would still be here..............


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> nothing about being married should bring one down, I am and I love it! Called you have a life, live it with passion.


 
yeah..


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> *if you got this much time to be on here, something aint right.*.........LOL. just kidding, this place takes away the rusty parts of a day in the best of ways. *If I were single I would still be here*..............


 

But, you are here, aren't you??


----------



## American Woman

ddrane2115 said:


> if you got this much time to be on here, something aint right..........LOL. just kidding, this place takes away the rusty parts of a day in the best of ways. If I were single I would still be here..............


I wouldn't trade life with my best-est good buddy for nothing in this world...


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> But, you are here, aren't you??


 
Hey!!!! *1 point* for PG!!!!


----------



## Bobcat

American Woman said:


> *Sorry to here this Bob.....(*mine is a little better than Sushi's*)*



Don't feel sorry for me; PG kept me company in cyberspace last night and there'll probably be a repeat tonight.   The evening and sometimes the wee hours are my paper/computerwork catch-up time.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Don't feel sorry for me; PG kept me company in cyberspace last night and there'll probably be a repeat tonight.   The evening and sometimes the wee hours are my paper/computerwork catch-up time.


ramadamadingdong!!


----------



## American Woman

*TMI !!! TMI!!!* ( Are you sure it was PG? )


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> *TMI !!! TMI!!!* ( Are you sure it was PG? )


Ram-a-dayum-*A*-freaking-ding-dong.....


----------



## American Woman

Hey Redneck! Where ya at? I need a PM!!!


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Hey Redneck! Where ya at? I need a PM!!!


 OKALREADY!HAVEYA READ THAONEIJST SENTYA?


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> But, you are here, aren't you??


 


Yes I am, but if I were single I would be here more!  Besides, this place is better than www what ever and more fun too.  

All is great in Danny land


----------



## ddrane2115

American Woman said:


> I wouldn't trade life with my best-est good buddy for nothing in this world...


 



I agree AW, I have some pretty great buds on here too, along with one right beside me.  Life is good


----------



## Big Dog

There's a lot a talk in this thread but ...................


----------



## American Woman

Attached Images





*Got'cha Whipper snapper!*


----------



## bczoom

American Woman said:


> Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Got'cha Whipper snapper!*



I guess you did.  

How long did it take you to find one of me?  

Cory - Tell everyone how this started.  (Me being 74 and having a 6 year old son...).


----------



## American Woman

bczoom said:


> I guess you did.
> 
> How long did it take you to find one of me?
> 
> Cory - Tell everyone how this started. (Me being 74 and having a 6 year old son...).


It took me about an hour! 
bc zoom is a 
In his profile he says he is 74....He emailed us saying he was in and out of Florida right up the road from us and we should get together. We were planning coffee with a couple of old  s......I write back like I was talking to an old then he says they were going to drive home straight thru. He has kids running around. I'm thinking this must be some kind of wonder old man......He's younger than us!!!! He's a nice looking fella that likes to kiss lobtsers  
I know this because he makes me go digging for his picture in ALL the posts in this thread!


----------



## bczoom

OK, since you wasted an hour of your life to find a pic of me, I may as well go ahead and post a real pic.

Here's a pic of me and Mrs. Zoom.  Now you'll recognize us if/when we get together on our next trip to your area.  

_Sorry about the squinting but the sun was right in our eyes._


----------



## rback33

bczoom said:


> OK, since you wasted an hour of your life to find a pic of me, I may as well go ahead and post a real pic.
> 
> Here's a pic of me and Mrs. Zoom.  Now you'll recognize us if/when we get together on our next trip to your area.
> 
> _Sorry about the squinting but the sun was right in our eyes._



Oh it's the sun. I figured the pretty Mrs. was just blind to have married you..


----------



## American Woman

bczoom said:


> OK, since you wasted an hour of your life to find a pic of me, I may as well go ahead and post a real pic.
> 
> Here's a pic of me and Mrs. Zoom. Now you'll recognize us if/when we get together on our next trip to your area.
> 
> _Sorry about the squinting but the sun was right in our eyes._


 
Well now that I know yur a whipper snapper we will have to get together with the kids


----------



## Bulldog1401

Here We Go!!


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Well now that I know yur a whipper snapper we will have to get together with the kids




does anyone know what happened to Brian BCzoom?  He has not been around for some time now.  I miss the guy.

murph


----------



## Erik

new job.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> does anyone know what happened to Brian BCzoom?  He has not been around for some time now.  I miss the guy.
> 
> murph



I thought he popped in the other day, but maybe I am wrong. He has been busy though...

Cali has been kinda quiet the last few days.... I was about to send a PM today and he was in posting....


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> I thought he popped in the other day, but maybe I am wrong. He has been busy though...
> 
> Cali has been kinda quiet the last few days.... I was about to send a PM today and he was in posting....


Brian posted the other day to say he's swamped and buried - but will try to check in more often.
Cali's been MIA for a few days but is around tonight.


----------



## Doc

Like Erik said, bczoom has a new job and is working on behind a VPN and cannot reach FF from there.  Bummer.  

Bulldog1401 sent me these pics to post for him.  He had troubles getting them posted so I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## American Woman

Well hey BullDog! 
Nice face ya got there!


----------



## Trakternut

Nice _WHAT_????

Oh, you said *face*!!!!


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Nice _WHAT_????
> 
> Oh, you said *face*!!!!


I said FACE....what were you look'in at


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> I said FACE....what were you look'in at




Prolly his thumbs....


----------



## howierd3866

just in case some of the women out there want to see want I look like


----------



## American Woman

You gotta do better than that Howey..... We seen this one already!


----------



## howierd3866

here my driving lic. pic thanks to state of Fla


----------



## American Woman

Naw.....nope. Ain't work'in for me


----------



## howierd3866

American Woman said:


> Naw.....nope. Ain't work'in for me


hold on let me see what I can come up with..got one from the Sheriff dept. they told let me see if I find it...so you can see me with my hair down...ps. dont like frozen meat


----------



## American Woman

I'll wait     Oh, and while I'm wait'in....I didn't get the frozen meat thing?
If your talk'in about cook'in it you gotta thaw it first


----------



## Trakternut

American Woman said:


> I said FACE....what were you look'in at




Nuh-no! I was wondering what *you* were lookin' at. Sheesh!  Do I gotta spell everything out for you?


----------



## howierd3866

American Woman said:


> I'll wait  Oh, and while I'm wait'in....I didn't get the frozen meat thing?
> If your talk'in about cook'in it you gotta thaw it first


no so GIRL worry about me being an axe murderer and didn't want to be found in a frezer I like my meat fresh.... here a picture from last year show my pretty eyes don't it.


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Nuh-no! I was wondering what *you* were lookin' at. Sheesh!  Do I gotta spell everything out for you?


Yes 


howierd3866 said:


> no so GIRL worry about me being an axe murderer and didn't want to be found in a frezer I like my meat fresh.... here a picture from last year show my pretty eyes don't it.





I'm still not completely convinced that's you


----------



## howierd3866




----------



## Doc

howierd3866 said:


>



Good pic howierd!   I especially like the calendar girls in the background.


----------



## American Woman

Thanks! That's more like it Howie! You look too big to be scared of me


----------



## Bulldog1401

Thanks doc...


----------



## Erik

OK, I've been bullied into showing a pic...
It's from the day we poured the basement.


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ haha!!! Thank you Erik!!!! 
yay!!!!


----------



## Erik

well, I figured the picture of me on the tractor on the other side of the pond - while an overall nicer looking picture - would have just got me in trouble...


----------



## pirate_girl

Now stop that! LOL!!
Awwww it's nice to see what you look like Erik.
Lots of people are going to agree that we finally have a face to go with the name.
Thank you.
Who ya calling a bully anyway buster? hehe ;-)


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> OK, I've been bullied into showing a pic...
> It's from the day we poured the basement.


Is this all I get? After all the griping and moaning (not a bully)
One picture? *tapping foot, arms crossed, waiting for more*



Erik said:


> well, I figured the picture of me on the tractor on the other side of the pond - while an overall nicer looking picture - would have just got me in trouble...


Why? were you naked on it 
You are a good looking guy Eric! I'm trying not sound too surprised I don't do I ? It's just that Germy said,"you wer...um..uh........nevermind


----------



## Deadly Sushi

There is a lot of facial hair on FF isnt there!?


----------



## Spiffy1

Deadly Sushi said:


> There is a lot of facial hair on FF isnt there!?


 
and that's not even counting the men......


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Is this all I get? After all the griping and moaning (not a bully)
> One picture? *tapping foot, arms crossed, waiting for more*
> 
> Why? were you naked on it
> You are a good looking guy Eric! I'm trying not sound too surprised I don't do I ? It's just that Germy said,"you wer...um..uh........nevermind



Being the only member to meet him F2F so far... I KNEW I would get drug into this...

Oh and he is CERTAINLY the lesser half.... 

Hey Erik... Send Tara my best!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> and that's not even counting the men......


bwahahahaha!!!
BRAT!


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> BRAT!


 
Yep!  Ok back to  before the rest of the gals read that.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well you certainly weren't talking about me.
The only hair on my body is on my head.. so there!
hrrrrrmmph!


----------



## Spiffy1

Hardwood floors?  You trying to get Bobcat and Sushi drooling again?


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!
thwaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Okay I guess it's my time to finally post one. This is me and my best friend.


----------



## thcri RIP

So your friend is a Brown's Fan huh


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

thcri said:


> So your friend is a Brown's Fan huh



Yep that silly human roots for the Browns, the Indians and Bill Elliott in Nascar.

There's always next year.


----------



## American Woman

Deadly Sushi said:


> There is a lot of facial hair on FF isnt there!?


Yeeeez there is


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> Why? were you naked on it



no, just far enough away you couldn't really see me - so I figured I'd be told it didn't count...



American Woman said:


> You are a good looking guy Eric! I'm trying not sound too surprised I don't do I ? It's just that Germy said,"you wer...um..uh........nevermind


thanks for the vote of confidence - being so surprised and all...  

I know, he thinks I'm fat.  (and compared to him and Princess, I probably am)
and I am *not* the lesser half!  I could go on a diet and still outweigh the girl by 100 pounds!  er, um, never mind...


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> thanks for the vote of confidence - being so surprised and all...


well look at this way....I thought you were a fat slob and I still liked you
*sorry Germy*


----------



## American Woman

OhioTC18 said:


> Okay I guess it's my time to finally post one. This is me and my best friend.


*Now  THAT's  one  good  looking*















 dog
Are those your bestest lucky shoes?


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a sweet photo....
Thanks!!


----------



## Big Dog

OhioTC18 said:


> Yep that silly human roots for the Browns, the Indians and Bill Elliott in Nascar.
> 
> There's always next year.


 
You poor, poor, soul ................


----------



## rback33

Big Dog said:


> You poor, poor, soul ................



I agree. We need to convert him...


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> You poor, poor, soul ................





rback33 said:


> I agree. We need to convert him...




Jeremy,

When clicking on the picture you must have made a mistake.  I think you were suppose to click on this picture instead.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

American Woman said:


> Are those your bestest lucky shoes?



I bought those in Venezuela, while on a cruise, for $20. Wish I had another pair. I know they're worn out. But they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever had on. 



pirate_girl said:


> That's a sweet photo....
> Thanks!!



Thanks PG



rback33 said:


> I agree. We need to convert him...



Not with that team you're not


----------



## American Woman

OhioTC18 said:


> I bought those in Venezuela, while on a cruise, for $20. Wish I had another pair. I know they're worn out. But they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever had on.


Isn't that the way it goes. When you find something you like it's always the last one or not easily gotten.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> and that's not even counting the men......


 
Damn!!!!  that was AWESOME!!!!! You DA man!


----------



## jpr62902

TC, sorry man, but the da Browns can eat my shorts (as can the "Stealers").  Who Dey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## American Woman

jpr62902 said:


> TC, sorry man, but the da Browns can eat my shorts (as can the "Stealers").  Who Dey!!!!!!!!!!


Now this just makes me smile and......Hmmmmmmmmm......you have vampire teeth?


----------



## pirate_girl

hahaha!! 
Sam, the picture just says you LOL!!


----------



## jpr62902

American Woman said:


> Now this just makes me smile and......Hmmmmmmmmm......you have vampire teeth?


 
Thanks for noticing!  Grew 'em in law school ..........


----------



## American Woman

jpr62902 said:


> Thanks for noticing!  Grew 'em in law school ..........


I couldn't make up my mind if they were sharp as vampire teeth or 
a SHARK


----------



## jpr62902

Last bar association meeting .....


----------



## American Woman

That's PERFECT! Do you have it framed and over your desk?


----------



## thcri RIP

Doing a search looking for an old post I ran across this thread.  Went through all 35 pages of it.  Kind of brought back some good ol laughs so I thought I should bump it to allow newer members to add.

Now what the heck was I searching for again


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

thcri said:


> Doing a search looking for an old post I ran across this thread.  Went through all 35 pages of it.  Kind of brought back some good ol laughs so I thought I should bump it to allow newer members to add.
> 
> Now what the heck was I searching for again



Warning the last 15 pages contain a lot more comments than pictures.


----------



## Durwood RIP

Ok, i'll be the first to admit i haven't aged well.


----------



## rback33

LOL great walk back through this.. and the Steelers are STILL world Champs.


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Warning the last 15 pages contain a lot more comments than pictures.





Yep, I scrolled through the pages and only read the ones that included pics.


----------



## Kei

I don't know about looks but this is something I imagined a few members here doing. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Here are a few that are sure to drive Sushi nuts with the bad camera work.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Shortened version of this thread here:  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=27488


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a while since I shamelessly posted updated photos, post whore that I am.
Pay no attention to any wild gray hairs...


----------



## joec

Here you go my wife and I in our kitchen a few months ago when Buzz for NCT came by for a visit.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM7lYfMaqyg"]YouTube- Dawn&JoeC[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Scary ain't it?


----------



## SShepherd

loboloco said:


> View attachment 43333
> 
> Scary ain't it?


 


Jerry......Jerry Garcia?


----------



## kitty

PG u r pretty!


----------



## RedRocker

Well Hell, I was gonna get Joe a knife for his birthday.


----------



## joec

RedRocker said:


> Well Hell, I was gonna get Joe a knife for his birthday.



Yes I could use another, perhaps get me one by Shep.


----------



## Big Dog

joec said:


> Here you go my wife and I in our kitchen a few months ago when Buzz for NCT came by for a visit.
> 
> YouTube- Dawn&JoeC





loboloco said:


> View attachment 43333
> 
> Scary ain't it?



Great additions ...................... !


----------



## RedRocker

joec said:


> Yes I could use another, perhaps get me one by Shep.



Well, you can't have too many knives, that's for sure.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

New pics copied to the abridged thread:

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=27488


----------



## CityGirl

Wow!  What a thread!  It would have been great if folks had shared descriptions of their mental images, first.  None of you look like I thought you would and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## muleman RIP

So why cheat us with a tiny little pic. Old eyes need full size pics!!


----------



## CityGirl

muleman said:


> So why cheat us with a tiny little pic. Old eyes need full size pics!!


 
That is all of me you can handle, Muleman


----------



## muleman RIP

CityGirl said:


> That is all of me you can handle, Muleman


 Heck I will concede that but the eyes are bad at tiny stuff. I just bought a bigger tv so I could see it. The sound sucks and the wife made me give the kid the surround sound last year so now I have to turn it way up to hear some stations. I even have the font size jacked up on the computer!


----------



## CityGirl

muleman said:


> Heck I will concede that but the eyes are bad at tiny stuff. I just bought a bigger tv so I could see it. The sound sucks and the wife made me give the kid the surround sound last year so now I have to turn it way up to hear some stations. I even have the font size jacked up on the computer!


 
Reminds me of a rhyme.


I got used to my arthritis,
to my dentures I'm resigned,
I can manage my bifocals,
but God I miss my mind.


----------



## muleman RIP

CityGirl said:


> Reminds me of a rhyme.
> 
> 
> I got used to my arthritis,
> to my dentures I'm resigned,
> I can manage my bifocals,
> but God I miss my mind.


 What were we talking about?


----------



## JEV

Here's me doing a little winter fishing for brown trout in February. Pretty damn cold...+4F. Using my 6'-6" 2wt home built rod with  size 18 hand tied Copper John. Caught about 10 of these that day, and froze my ass off.






Yep, I did land it.


----------



## pirate_girl

anudder bump for Tsaw.


----------



## luvs

sarcasm or not, my mug is there in my avvy. not ashamed of myself. here's how i look when i'm not turned not sideways........ shush now, boys.......
i'm the one in the black shirt, w/ lil sis-to-be, & dad-to-be, second pic, SIL. we decided we were sisters in law way whenn ago, tho the marraige bet. my bro & her was set aside for a few over health issues


----------



## pirate_girl

This is me, pirate_girl.. otherwise known as Lollie, Loralei or Lora to my friends and family.

Why would I be posting a pic of myself yet again.
Well.. to be truthful, that is me in a current photo.
Many don't know about something I have been dealing with lately.
So here it is.
Recently I've undergone more tests which were first thought to be that silly little condition known as Fibromyalgia.
Been having a lot of other symptoms that have had me running back to several doctors.
It may be MS.
Guess what?
I don't like it!!!!!
Keep this in mind.
Be thankful for the health you have, never underestimate life.
Shit happens.
I'll deal with it.


----------



## luvs

i hope & pray fer health 4 u, lollie.
when we get swooped away by these illnesses, it's above & beyond scary. stumbling blocks, things that terrify u, keep u awake fer a few, daze..... via doubts, fears, worries, & unwanted thoughts.
fibro isn't great. i've seen that. the other is worse. by far.

too many take health for granted. sux to watch life unravel when ur too ill to fight. u'll fight. i know u. & if u need a rest, take 1! get ur fave comforters & pillows & jammies together, put great relaxin' tunes on lo, & call miss gretchen to lay w/ her Mum.
if nimbility is ok- bubble-baths rock.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i hope & pray fer health 4 u, lollie.
> when we get swooped away by these illnesses, it's above & beyond scary. stumbling blocks, things that terrify u, keep u awake fer a few, daze..... via doubts, fears, worries, & unwanted thoughts.
> fibro isn't great. i've seen that. the other is worse. by far.
> 
> too many take health for granted. sux to watch life unravel when ur too ill to fight. u'll fight. i know u. & if u need a rest, take 1! get ur fave comforters & pillows & jammies together, put great relaxin' tunes on lo, & call miss gretchen to lay w/ her Mum.
> if nimbility is ok- bubble-baths rock.



Thank you dear.
Whether I have early signs of MS, or it's a form of neuropathy which a chiropractor seems to think is related to a car crash years ago, it's been increasing in frequency.. the tingling and numbness and at times being off balance.
A visit to a neurologist left me feeling like it's nothing to get all excited about right now, so that's one good thing.
But, when you go to your family doc and he says this may not be this, but it may be this.. then you tend to get a little concerned when they send you to a specialist.
As long as I've got good days where I am bouncing around feeling fabulous, I'll take those and stop worrying about it so much.
It's been ongoing, longer than you know.
And I'll surely deal with it, one day at a time.


----------



## muleman RIP

That is all you can do. You can get through this.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Thank you dear.
> Whether I have early signs of MS, or it's a form of neuropathy which a chiropractor seems to think is related to a car crash years ago, it's been increasing in frequency.. the tingling and numbness and at times being off balance.
> A visit to a neurologist left me feeling like it's nothing to get all excited about right now, so that's one good thing.
> But, when you go to your family doc and he says this may not be this, but it may be this.. then you tend to get a little concerned when they send you to a specialist.
> As long as I've got good days where I am bouncing around feeling fabulous, I'll take those and stop worrying about it so much.
> It's been ongoing, longer than you know.
> And I'll surely deal with it, one day at a time.



I didn't want to read that Lollie.  I hope that you get to the bottom of it soon.  You know that you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you sweetheart.


----------



## Dargo

Aargh, wearing winter weather fur. (Rather hot in Dominican Republic though).


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Dargo said:


> Aargh, wearing winter weather fur. (Rather hot in Dominican Republic though).



I don't think the old guy behind you likes you flying side ways very much.


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman

PG Lollie..I take w/ me the pleasure of knowing that one of my 1st posts on here, I had the pleasure of making you laugh! ;-) Tho, I'm certain you were probably thinking WTF Over...how weird is this guy! lol!
You're a Class Act in everyway, witty, smart, sharp & Pretty. MS, SM or whatever else I can't pronounce - it can never take away that Spirit that is unmistakenly "you." You're in prayers babe! Hope to cross paths again soon. 



pirate_girl said:


> This is me, pirate_girl.. otherwise known as Lollie, Loralei or Lora to my friends and family.
> 
> Why would I be posting a pic of myself yet again.
> Well.. to be truthful, that is me in a current photo.
> Many don't know about something I have been dealing with lately.
> So here it is.
> Recently I've undergone more tests which were first thought to be that silly little condition known as Fibromyalgia.
> Been having a lot of other symptoms that have had me running back to several doctors.
> It may be MS.
> Guess what?
> I don't like it!!!!!
> Keep this in mind.
> Be thankful for the health you have, never underestimate life.
> Shit happens.
> I'll deal with it.
> 
> View attachment 64725


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's the missus and I last night at my annual union Christmas party


----------



## Galvatron

It's nice to see a happy couple....and a well ironed shirt


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> It's nice to see a happy couple....and a well ironed shirt


I'll bet it's mostly polyester. My wife would kill me if I came home with a cotton shirt.


----------



## norscaner

Hey GroomerDude  its was great seeing you and the Missus  this summer at the farm....dammmm dude  ya looked happy  not something I see in a lot of married men  LOL.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol.  Was nice running into you as well.  Thanks for the tractor ride through the corn fields.


----------

